# Aions mögliche Problemzonen



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Aion-Community.

Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, gab es bei AoC und WAR im Vorfeld eine grosse Fangemeinde und eine MMO-Community, die auf ein neues, solides MMO wartete. Zuerst war der Ansturm bei beiden Spielen gross und es wurden viele Loorbeeren verschenkt (genau wie bei Aion), doch nach ein paar Wochen verschwanden die meisten Spieler wieder, nach ein paar Monaten wurden die ersten Server zusammengenommen und die Zukunft sieht auch nicht rosig aus. 
Bei beiden Spielen gab es gewissen Schwächen, die die Spieler zum Aufhören verleiten liessen.

Ich habe mir einmal Gedanken zu Aion gemacht und liste mal die Punkte auf, an denen Aion scheitern kann.

*Server*

NCSoft stellt zu wenige Server bereit, sodass die Spieler sich in einer langen Warteschleife einreihen lassen müssen. Die Serverperformance würde darunter auch stark leiden und die Spieler sind die Lags und das ständige Warten leid. Oder aber NCSoft überlässt uns zu viele Server, wobei Aion bei manchen wie ausgestorben wird - Massenschlachten kommen nie zu stande und die Spieler verlassen das sinkende Schiff.

*Quests und Content*

Hier hat WoW neue Massstäbe gesetzt. Damit Aion mithalten kann, muss es Content haben, viel Content. Die Gefahr ist hierbei, dass es ein schlechtes Balanicng zwischen Solo/Gruppenquests gibt, dass es zu wenige Quests gibt und von vielen als Grinder abgestämpelt wird oder dass die Quests zu eintönig und langweilig sind, um immer wieder aufs neue zu begeistern. Fraglich ist auch, ob Aion genügend Gruppentools bereitstellt, wie zum Beispiel einen guten Chat oder eine "LfG-Funktion".

*Der Abyss*

Die grösste Gefahrenzone von allen. Gelingt es NCSoft nicht, die Spieler vom Abyss zu überzeugen (sei dies durch Lags, Langweile oder Balanceprobleme) sind die Spieler sehr schnell wieder weg. Denn dies ist der grösste Teil des Contents. Ob hier auch PvE-Spieler ihren Gefallen finden, bleibt noch fraglich.

*Dungeons/Instanzen fehlen:* 

Derzeit gibt es sehr wenige Dungeons und Raids, jedoch mögen diese sehr viele Spieler. Wenn Aion es nicht schafft, die hungrigen Spieler mit Dungeons zu stillen, sind jene auch schnell wieder weg. Eine weitere Gefahr besteht, wenn die Dungeons immer die selben sind und die Endbosse keine wirkliche Herausforderung darstellen.



Über welche Probleme könnte Aion eurer Meinung nach stolpern?


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Aion-Community.
> 
> Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, gab es bei AoC und WAR im Vorfeld eine grosse Fangemeinde und eine MMO-Community, die auf ein neues, solides MMO wartete. Zuerst war der Ansturm bei beiden Spielen gross und es wurden viele Loorbeeren verschenkt (genau wie bei Aion), doch nach ein paar Wochen verschwanden die meisten Spieler wieder, nach ein paar Monaten wurden die ersten Server zusammengenommen und die Zukunft sieht auch nicht rosig aus.
> Bei beiden Spielen gab es gewissen Schwächen, die die Spieler zum Aufhören verleiten liessen.
> ...



hhhmmm einige deiner Anmerkungen dürften sich mit 1.5 (die Version mit der wir starten werden) in Luft auflösen. Da zig neue Instanzen sowie um die 1500 Quests dazukommen wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Ich persönlich fände es gut wenn es weniger Solo Quests gibt, daß zwingt die Leute ins Gruppenspiel!


----------



## _flo93_ (22. Juli 2009)

Zu deinem Argument mit den Servern:

Wir sind aktuell in der Testphase... Final mit 1.5 werden sicher mehr Server zur Verfügung stehen und Warteschlangen sollten nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> hhhmmm einige deiner Anmerkungen dürften sich mit 1.5 (die Version mit der wir starten werden) in Luft auflösen. Da zig neue Instanzen sowie um die 1500 Quests dazukommen wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Ich persönlich fände es gut wenn es weniger Solo Quests gibt, daß zwingt die Leute ins Gruppenspiel!



Du nennst gerade zwei mögliche Probleme. Ersterns bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Aion die Voraussetzugen für ein Gruppen-MMO überhaupt erfüllt! Es gibt keine LfG-Funktion und auch kein eingebautes TS. Vom Chat weiss ich noch nicht, was ich halten soll, da er noch deaktiviert ist.

Das andere Problem ist die Abwechslung. Wenn eine Menge Dungeons und Quests eingebaut werden läuft Aion in die Gefahr, dass der Content mit der Zeit sehr langweilig wird. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie stark sich die Bosskämpfe und Dungeons voneinander unterscheiden, wenn gerade zwölf neue Instanzen ins Spiel kommen, bin ich da skeptisch (aussert die Dungeons sind sehr klein, was auch wieder ein Problem wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Zu deinem Argument mit den Servern:
> 
> Wir sind aktuell in der Testphase... Final mit 1.5 werden sicher mehr Server zur Verfügung stehen und Warteschlangen sollten nicht vorkommen.



Nein ich glaub soviel weitblick hat er schon besessen, daß er nicht die Betazustände meint. Sondern die Balance zwischen Performance und leeren Servern.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. Juli 2009)

mit dem punkt "abyss" muss ich dir recht geben..damit steht und fällt aion


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> hhhmmm einige deiner Anmerkungen dürften sich mit 1.5 (die Version mit der wir starten werden) in Luft auflösen. Da zig neue Instanzen sowie um die 1500 Quests dazukommen wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe. Ich persönlich fände es gut wenn es weniger Solo Quests gibt, daß zwingt die Leute ins Gruppenspiel!



Sry, aber das will ich echt nicht. Ich queste absolut gerne alleine. Keinen Bock immer auf jemanden warten zu müssen oder an jemanden wie eine Klette hängen zu müssen.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Du nennst gerade zwei mögliche Probleme. Ersterns bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Aion die Voraussetzugen für ein Gruppen-MMO überhaupt erfüllt! Es gibt keine LfG-Funktion und auch kein eingebautes TS. Vom Chat weiss ich noch nicht, was ich halten soll, da er noch deaktiviert ist.
> 
> Das andere Problem ist die Abwechslung. Wenn eine Menge Dungeons und Quests eingebaut werden läuft Aion in die Gefahr, dass der Content mit der Zeit sehr langweilig wird. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie stark sich die Bosskämpfe und Dungeons voneinander unterscheiden, wenn gerade zwölf neue Instanzen ins Spiel kommen, bin ich da skeptisch (aussert die Dungeons sind sehr klein, was auch wieder ein Problem wäre
> 
> ...



Das mit dem LFG Tool da geb ich dir recht, da müssen se eindeutig noch nachbessern. Aber den ingame TS aus WoW nutzt doch eh keine Sau weil der voll fürn Popes ist. Außerdem hat doch idR. jeder locker 20 TS Adressen in seinem Adressbuch auf die er gehen kann wenn er zwingend Voice Chat für die Inni haben will.

hhhhmmmm es wird viel Content eingebaut aber AION läuft Gefahr das es langweilig wird....... versteh ich nicht ganz aber gut warscheinlich meinst du der Content wäre nicht gut. btw. darfst du nicht vergessen daß AION in Korea bereits sehr lange schon live ist, die neuen Instanzen sind nicht mal eben für den EU Release geschrieben worden.


----------



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Nein ich glaub soviel weitblick hat er schon besessen, daß er nicht die Betazustände meint. Sondern die Balance zwischen Performance und leeren Servern.



Genau, und die stellt sich oft als sehr schwierig heraus (aussert das Spiel ist dem Untergang geweiht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Servermerges haben oft noch einen bitteren Nebengeschmack (Imageprobleme!).


----------



## Sin (22. Juli 2009)

Ich habe lieber wenige server und dafür ne warteschlange, anstatt dass nach 30 Tagen "probezeit" die meisten server geisterserver werden weil sich viele dazu entscheiden was anderes zu spielen. War bei Warhammer ja auch der fall.


----------



## Clubmaster (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sry, aber das will ich echt nicht. Ich queste absolut gerne alleine. Keinen Bock immer auf jemanden warten zu müssen oder an jemanden wie eine Klette hängen zu müssen.



Dann biste im falschen Genre, sorry. Ich gehe ja auch nicht Counterstrike zocken und beschwere mich, dass man da schießen muss.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sry, aber das will ich echt nicht. Ich queste absolut gerne alleine. Keinen Bock immer auf jemanden warten zu müssen oder an jemanden wie eine Klette hängen zu müssen.



Legion mit Leuten die AFK Zeiten von 30 Minuten nicht als normal empfinden eingehen und Problem gelöst. Sind ja auch genug Soloquests vorhanden, aber ich finde es sollte in einem MMO indirekt bestraft werden wenn man kein Gruppenspiel eingehen will. Natürlich nicht so krass dass jemand bis 50 durchgrinden muß aber ein bisschen zacher sollts der Solospieler schon haben. Beteiligt sich schließlich nicht an der Community.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Dann biste im falschen Genre, sorry. Ich gehe ja auch nicht Counterstrike zocken und beschwere mich, dass man da schießen muss.



Du verstehst mich falsch.
Ich bin nicht gänzlich gegen Gruppenspiel. Im PvP, in Instanzen oder Raids gerne. Auch mal ab und zu hier und da ne Gruppenquest.
Aber ich will nicht, dass das gesammte Leveln von Gruppenquests überflutet ist.


----------



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Legion mit Leuten die AFK Zeiten von 30 Minuten nicht als normal empfinden eingehen und Problem gelöst. Sind ja auch genug Soloquests vorhanden, aber ich finde es sollte in einem MMO indirekt bestraft werden wenn man kein Gruppenspiel eingehen will. Natürlich nicht so krass dass jemand bis 50 durchgrinden muß aber ein bisschen zacher sollts der Solospieler schon haben. Beteiligt sich schließlich nicht an der Community.



Auch hier stellen sich ein paar Frage:

1. Wird es in Aion zu fast jeder Zeit genügend Spieler geben, um eine Gruppenquests zu bestreiten (da Aion oft für grössere Gruppen Quests bereit hält)?

2. Findet man schnell eine Gruppe z.B durch guten Chat oder LfG-Funktion etc.?

3. Sind die Belohnungen gut genug, damit sich die Spieler an Gruppenquests beteiligen?

4. Werden die Gruppenquests eine gute Balance haben, damit sie keinen schlechten Nachgeschmack hinterlassen (z.B durch noch unerfahrene Spieler)?

5. Gibt es über das ganze Levelgebiet genügend Instanzen, oder sind die erst am Ende erreichbar? 

6. Sind Gruppenquests auch etwas für Gelegenheitsspieler?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juli 2009)

Um diesen "Wir brauchen unbedingt nen LFG Tool" gerede einen Riegel vor zu schieben.

Es gibt ein LFG Tool....zwar nicht in der Art und Weise wie es im Branchen Primus der fall ist,jedoch definitiv ausreichend.Zu finden für jeden der die nächste Beta Phase erlebt neben der Friend List....ein netter Reiter namens "Search" du kannst dich selber in einen "Looking for Group" Status setzen..kannst geziehlt nach Klassen und Gebieten suchen und dir anzeigen lassen ob offene Gruppen vorhanden sind...was will das Gruppenspielerherz mehr...

und selbst wenn es diesen luxus nicht geben würde...ich glaube soviel organisatorisches talent sowas über einen allgemeinen chat channel zu regeln dürfte jeder haben...


----------



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Um diesen "Wir brauchen unbedingt nen LFG Tool" gerede einen Riegel vor zu schieben.
> 
> Es gibt ein LFG Tool....zwar nicht in der Art und Weise wie es im Branchen Primus der fall ist,jedoch definitiv ausreichend.Zu finden für jeden der die nächste Beta Phase erlebt neben der Friend List....ein netter Reiter namens "Search" du kannst dich selber in einen "Looking for Group" Status setzen..kannst geziehlt nach Klassen und Gebieten suchen und dir anzeigen lassen ob offene Gruppen vorhanden sind...was will das Gruppenspielerherz mehr...
> 
> und selbst wenn es diesen luxus nicht geben würde...ich glaube soviel organisatorisches talent sowas über einen allgemeinen chat channel zu regeln dürfte jeder haben...



Siehst du, solche Tools sind nur so gut, wie die Spieler sie auch nutzen (oder davon wissen!).


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, gab es bei AoC und WAR im Vorfeld eine grosse Fangemeinde und eine MMO-Community, die auf ein neues, solides MMO wartete. Zuerst war der Ansturm bei beiden Spielen gross und es wurden viele Loorbeeren verschenkt (genau wie bei Aion), doch nach ein paar Wochen verschwanden die meisten Spieler wieder, nach ein paar Monaten wurden die ersten Server zusammengenommen und die Zukunft sieht auch nicht rosig aus.
> Bei beiden Spielen gab es gewissen Schwächen, die die Spieler zum Aufhören verleiten liessen.


Aion ist nun seit 9 Monaten auf dem Markt und wächst weiter. Die große Schwäche der beiden anderen MMOs ist vor allem der misslungene und bugverseuchte Start. Den wird es in Aion nicht geben, eben weil das Spiel bereits auf dem Markt ist und einen gewaltigen Erfolg verzeichnen kann.



Shinar schrieb:


> *Server*
> 
> NCSoft stellt zu wenige Server bereit, sodass die Spieler sich in einer langen Warteschleife einreihen lassen müssen. Die Serverperformance würde darunter auch stark leiden und die Spieler sind die Lags und das ständige Warten leid. Oder aber NCSoft überlässt uns zu viele Server, wobei Aion bei manchen wie ausgestorben wird - Massenschlachten kommen nie zu stande und die Spieler verlassen das sinkende Schiff.


NCSoft plant die Anzahl der Server je nach Anzahl der verkauften Versionen. Sehe da kein Problem mit den Servern.



Shinar schrieb:


> *Quests und Content*
> 
> Hier hat WoW neue Massstäbe gesetzt. Damit Aion mithalten kann, muss es Content haben, viel Content. Die Gefahr ist hierbei, dass es ein schlechtes Balanicng zwischen Solo/Gruppenquests gibt, dass es zu wenige Quests gibt und von vielen als Grinder abgestämpelt wird oder dass die Quests zu eintönig und langweilig sind, um immer wieder aufs neue zu begeistern. Fraglich ist auch, ob Aion genügend Gruppentools bereitstellt, wie zum Beispiel einen guten Chat oder eine "LfG-Funktion".


Die "LfG-Funktion" ist schon in der Beta drin, Probleme beim leveln oder mangelnder Content sind mit Patch 1.5 Geschichte.



Shinar schrieb:


> *Der Abyss*
> 
> Die grösste Gefahrenzone von allen. Gelingt es NCSoft nicht, die Spieler vom Abyss zu überzeugen (sei dies durch Lags, Langweile oder Balanceprobleme) sind die Spieler sehr schnell wieder weg. Denn dies ist der grösste Teil des Contents. Ob hier auch PvE-Spieler ihren Gefallen finden, bleibt noch fraglich.


Über 3 Millionen Spieler sind bereits davon überzeugt. Warum sollte es in Europa anders sein?



Shinar schrieb:


> *Dungeons/Instanzen fehlen:*
> 
> Derzeit gibt es sehr wenige Dungeons und Raids, jedoch mögen diese sehr viele Spieler. Wenn Aion es nicht schafft, die hungrigen Spieler mit Dungeons zu stillen, sind jene auch schnell wieder weg. Eine weitere Gefahr besteht, wenn die Dungeons immer die selben sind und die Endbosse keine wirkliche Herausforderung darstellen.


Mit einem (!) Patch werden schon 12 (!) weitere Dungeons hinzugefügt. Wir werden zu Release 10 mal so viel PvE-Content haben wie es das "PvE-Vorzeige-Spiel" WoW zu Release hatte. Und es wird ständig neuer Content entwickelt.


----------



## Virikas (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Du nennst gerade zwei mögliche Probleme. Ersterns bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Aion die Voraussetzugen für ein Gruppen-MMO überhaupt erfüllt! Es gibt keine LfG-Funktion und auch kein eingebautes TS. Vom Chat weiss ich noch nicht, was ich halten soll, da er noch deaktiviert ist.


Im Endeffekt sind mir nur wenige MMO's, respektive nur eines bekannt, welches mittlerweile über ein eingebautes TS verfügt. WoW hatte dies aber auch lange Jahre nicht und es hat bestens funktioniert. Selbiges für die LfG-Funktion, welche auch erst spät eingeführt wurde. 

Chat wird sicherlich mehr oder weniger eine Standard-Ausführung sein, hier kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht viel falsch machen. Hauptrisiko hier sind immer noch die Benutzer des Chats. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch.
> Ich bin nicht gänzlich gegen Gruppenspiel. Im PvP, in Instanzen oder Raids gerne. Auch mal ab und zu hier und da ne Gruppenquest.
> Aber ich will nicht, dass das gesammte Leveln von Gruppenquests überflutet ist.



Das steht auch nicht zu befürchten. Es ist nur wichtig, dass die Leute frühzeitig an's Gruppenspiel herangeführt werden und nicht erst auf Maxlevel. Aion gibt hauptsächlich Anreize zum Gruppenspiel (bessere Items, mehr exp etc. Campaign-Quest) und das ist pädagogisch durchaus wertvoll. Denn niemand will mit Lv.50 in den Abyss mit Leuten die vorher nur solo durchgeflutscht sind.


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sry, aber das will ich echt nicht. Ich queste absolut gerne alleine. Keinen Bock immer auf jemanden warten zu müssen oder an jemanden wie eine Klette hängen zu müssen.



100% sign. Es muss jeder selbst entscheiden können ob er nun Gruppenquest machen möchte oder nicht. Ein Spiel, dass darauf aufbaut mit Gruppenquest voranzukommen wird scheitern. Neueinsteiger haben so gut wie keine Chance zu leveln, da es irgendwann der erste Schub zu Ende sein wird und sich keine Gruppen mehr finden lassen.

Zu den Servern ... Nc Soft ist jetzt nicht grade eine unbekannte Marke und Aion ist auch nicht ihr erstes Spiel. Anhand der Verkaufszahlen können sie leicht bestimmen wieviele Server sie nun stellen müssen. Das Problem des Serversterbens wirst du überall haben. Es ist unmöglich alle Kunden auf Dauer zu befriedigen. Einige Server werden mehr betroffen sein als andere. Wie sie dies nun lösen werden, wird sich noch zeigen aber eine Lösung wird es auf jeden Fall geben.

Bei den anderen punkten würde ich einfach mal sagen schlecht nachgelesen. Quest gibt es bis Level 50 mit Patch 1.5 mehr als genug. Hier wirt du vom Sammelquest bis zum killquest alles finden was es momentan im üblichen mmo Markt gibt. Instanzen und Dungeons kommen nun auch immer mehr und mehr hinzu. Zu Beginn hieß es 90% PvP 10% PvE. Diese Aussage ist nun falsch. Mit beiden kommt man gleich weit und man kann sich entscheiden was man nun tun will. 

Der Punkt in dem ich dir allerdings zustimme ist der Abyss. Es kommt nicht einmal so auf den Inhalt an. Das es Festungskämpfe und sonstige Sachen geben wird ist klar. Ich sehe hier eher das Risiko in der Performance. Wenn es hier lagt hat Aion ein gewaltiges Problem.


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2009)

Die einzige Problemzone, die ich sehe, ist das Crafting. Man ist im Endgame zu sehr auf Glück angewiesen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. Juli 2009)

Ja gut....sicher muss man von solchen feinheiten wissen....da ist vielleicht ein nachteil...auf der anderen Seite auch ein Vorteil von Aion zu sehen...

Es ist nicht wie in anderens MMOs das der Spieler gleich an die Hand genommen wird und einem von A bis Z alles erklärt wird....hier lautet das motto learning by doing....ich habe beispielsweise erst in meiner 2ten betaphase verstanden das neben fliegen auch das gleiten vorhanden ist was mitlerweile in meinen augen zumindest effektiver und nützlicher in den Quest Gebieten ist (Abyss natürlich ausgeschlossen)
so kleine aber feine sachen lernt man eben erst nach einer weile...


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ja gut....sicher muss man von solchen feinheiten wissen....da ist vielleicht ein nachteil...auf der anderen Seite auch ein Vorteil von Aion zu sehen...
> 
> Es ist nicht wie in anderens MMOs das der Spieler gleich an die Hand genommen wird und einem von A bis Z alles erklärt wird....hier lautet das motto learning by doing....ich habe beispielsweise erst in meiner 2ten betaphase verstanden das neben fliegen auch das gleiten vorhanden ist was mitlerweile in meinen augen zumindest effektiver und nützlicher in den Quest Gebieten ist (Abyss natürlich ausgeschlossen)
> so kleine aber feine sachen lernt man eben erst nach einer weile...



Normale Lernkurve würde ich sagen.

Das Handwerkssystem finde ich recht interessant gestaltet, auch wenn es mit den ganzen sammeloptionen etwas verwirrend ist.


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Der Punkt in dem ich dir allerdings zustimme ist der Abyss. Es kommt nicht einmal so auf den Inhalt an. Das es Festungskämpfe und sonstige Sachen geben wird ist klar. Ich sehe hier eher das Risiko in der Performance. Wenn es hier lagt hat Aion ein gewaltiges Problem.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB0AEUEhEWo

Performance für die Spielerzahl gut genug?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(man sollte auch noch beachten, dass das Aufnahme-Programm auch etwas an der Performance zerrt)


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Najo das vorhandene "LFG Tool" ist schon ziemlich Basic. Wobei es schon reichen würde wenn es um die Funktion erweitert würde, daß man sehen kann was derjenige sucht. Sprich eine Unterteilung zwischen Inni´s und Quests.


----------



## Stancer (22. Juli 2009)

Also die Punkte Instanzen und Content sind aus der Luft gegriffen und man erkennt ein wenig, das der TE nicht viele andere Spiele ausser WoW kennt.

Ein gutes Spiel braucht nicht zwingend Instanzen oder Itembelohnungen.

Zu hoffen, das das neue Spiel genau so wird wie das Alte (also z.b. ein WoW2 erwarten) ist der falsche Weg. Besser ist es sich für neue Konzepte zu öffnen und bei Release alles vergessen, was man in seinem Alten Spiel gelernt hat.


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB0AEUEhEWo
> 
> Performance für die Spielerzahl gut genug?
> 
> ...



Wird sich zeigen. Ein Video ist schön und nett, aber wie es dann am Ende aussehen wird ... fraglich.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB0AEUEhEWo
> 
> Performance für die Spielerzahl gut genug?
> 
> ...



Ja im Abyss siet die grafik noch billiger aus wie in WOW und co.
Was den sinn hat, das es nicht soviel ruckelt.
Nur leider ruckelt es schon hart mit nem 6600 QC und ner 8800 GTX mit 4 gig ram.
bei so knapp 20 bis 30 leuten!..
Was darüber ist... ha ha will ich gar nicht wissen..
Da sind standbilder standard.

Da brauchste nen PC der stärker ist wie ne >>Crysis machine<<.
(Auf meinem pc lief Crysis ruckelfrei mit 22 zoll alles auf MAX mit 2 fach AA)<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Aber bei AION mit über 30 nicht/schwer spielbar.

Da werden sich noch viele wundern.. von wegen 1000 Vs. 1000.... alles klar.. 1 bild jede 2 sekunden.
Da ich schon im abyss war mit über 30 weiss ich was los ist .. rucken ftw ..  ich war froh als ich wieder ausm abyss war..
Bis mich in der welt nen RiftRaid erwischt hatte mit so 30 leuten.. da wusste ich bevor ich die sehe was los ist,weill es schon 2 sekunden davor geruckt hatte^^+ mini Lag bevor es anfängt haben viele bestätigt^^

*Versteht mich nicht falsch.
Das game ist sehr gut.. aber fürs grosse pvp braucht man doch einen sehr guten Pc!*


----------



## Duath (22. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wird sich zeigen. Ein Video ist schön und nett, aber wie es dann am Ende aussehen wird ... fraglich.


Das ist standard in Korea und China. Warum sollten die Server bei uns das nicht schaffen?


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also die Punkte Instanzen und Content sind aus der Luft gegriffen und man erkennt ein wenig, das der TE nicht viele andere Spiele ausser WoW kennt.
> 
> Ein gutes Spiel braucht nicht zwingend Instanzen oder Itembelohnungen.
> 
> Zu hoffen, das das neue Spiel genau so wird wie das Alte (also z.b. ein WoW2 erwarten) ist der falsche Weg. Besser ist es sich für neue Konzepte zu öffnen und bei Release alles vergessen, was man in seinem Alten Spiel gelernt hat.


Wie viele aktive WoW Spieler werden das wohl können?

Die Erwartungen an ein neues MMO werden naturgemäß wieder viel zu hoch gesteckt. Vor allem daran scheitern die meisten von ihnen. neuen Dingen gibt man wenig Chancen und alt gewohnte Dinge erwartet man zu bekommen. Anstatt sich mit einem LFG Chat zunächst zu begnügen muss natürlich augenblicklich ein Tool dafür existieren, usw.



Virikas schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sind mir nur wenige MMO's, respektive nur eines bekannt, welches mittlerweile über ein eingebautes TS verfügt. WoW hatte dies aber auch lange Jahre nicht und es hat bestens funktioniert. Selbiges für die LfG-Funktion, welche auch erst spät eingeführt wurde.


Meinst Du WoW hätte Ingame Voice erfunden? Es gibt einige MMOGs die dies haben. EvE Online hat dies ebenso nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Roman dir ist schon klar, daß du unter anderem auf bewußt völlig überlasteten Beta Servern gespielt hast? Oder halt auf nem China Server mit ner Standardmäßigen RTT von 500ms.

Hey Gromthat, ist doch ganz natürlich daß die Leute gewohnte Dinge erwarten. Wenn ich mir ne neue Karre kaufe erwarte ich auch, daß die genauso abzieht wie die alte nur weniger Sprit braucht so als ganz dummen vergleich. Jedes neue MMO wird sich an seinen Vorgängern und Mitbewerbern messen lassen müssen und wer da nicht schnell genug die nötigen Ingame Tools bereitstellt der muß halt damit leben daß die Leute keinen Bock haben auf MMO´s deren Ingame Funktionen so aussehen als wäre es vor 6 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Roman dir ist schon klar, daß du unter anderem auf bewußt völlig überlasteten Beta Servern gespielt hast? Oder halt auf nem China Server mit ner Standardmäßigen RTT von 500ms.



470 MS^^
Habe ich gemessen^^
Ich rede nicht von den dicken lags ich rede von der Grafik Performance was ich auch in der EU gesehen hatte!
War das selbe.

Schau dir mal die Performance an wenn du in den CraftStore gehst oder wie das heisst.
Wenn die alle bling bling machen so ca 20 leute.
Dann haste sogar mal unter 20 FPS..
Und jetzt denke drann was passieren würde wenn die erstmal im Abyss sind^^
heillige..

Wie gesagt.. wie werden sich alle noch wundern....


----------



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> 470 MS^^
> Habe ich gemessen^^
> Ich rede nicht von den dicken lags ich rede von der Grafik Performance was ich auch in der EU gesehen hatte!
> War das selbe.
> ...



Gut, dann kann man den Thread so gut wie schliessen. Wenn der Abyss ein zweites WAR wird, hat es absolut keine Chance. Da frage ich mich, wieso 3.5 Millionen Aion spielen...!


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Gut, dann kann man den Thread so gut wie schliessen. Wenn der Abyss ein zweites WAR wird, hat es absolut keine Chance. Da frage ich mich, wieso 3.5 Millionen Aion spielen...!



Du berufst dich jetzt auf die subjektive Aussage einer Person? 

Was genau kann man am Lagverhältnis auf Beta Servern als private Person feststellen? Genau ... nichts!

Roman wird hier jetzt sicher keine märchen erzählen, aussagekräftig ist seine Stellungnahme allerdings auch nicht. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Aion kein zweites WAR werden kann. Es fehlt die Kollisionsabfrage. Gut manche werden jetzt behaupten, he bei WoW gab es auch keine und die Server haben gelagt wie Sau. Das ist nicht zu bestreiten, aber wenn man sich die katastrophale Gesammtsituation der Blizzardserver anschaut und vorallem wie denen Europa am **** vorbei gegangen ist, dann ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass es da zu vielen Lags kommt.

=> Keine Kollisionsabfrage + gute Server = weniger Lags? Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## Fanis (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nur leider ruckelt es schon hart mit nem 6600 QC und ner 8800 GTX mit 4 gig ram.
> bei so knapp 20 bis 30 leuten!..
> Was darüber ist... ha ha will ich gar nicht wissen..
> Da sind standbilder standard.




Hallo Roman,

habe gerade deinen Post gelesen und mich doch ein wenig gewundert. Wie kann es sein, dass du mit der Hardware die Du hast, so schlechte Werte bekommst.

Ich habe am dem letzten EU Beta Wochenende mit meinem 2. Rechner ein paar Videos aufgenommen. Und meine Hardware ich ein bischen schlechter als das, was Du angibst. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine 8800 GTS 640 MB und ein Intel 6750 DualCore Prozessor.

Die Einstellungen mit denen ich spiele sind, alle Details auf Max. Auflösung 1900x1200.

Habe dabei noch Fraps laufen gehabt was schon ziemlich die Leistung runterzieht, und kam SELTEN unter 30 FPS. Ohne Fraps sind es in etwa 40-60 FPS gewesen.

Ein Video vom der Beta im Abyss. YouTube - Aion EU Beta Abyss PVP Part3  und dort sind mehr als 20-30 Spieler zu sehen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du berufst dich jetzt auf die subjektive Aussage einer Person?
> 
> Was genau kann man am Lagverhältnis auf Beta Servern als private Person feststellen? Genau ... nichts!
> 
> ...



Warum nicht.
Ich habe freunde die den gleichen Pc haben und noch bessere.
Jeder kann das bestätigen.
Man braucht für das PVP einen Pc der zu 100% fetter sein muss wie nen Crysis pc. (hallo mein pc schafft crysis locker!)
Ich habe keine lags in der EU version (AION) gehabt keiner von uns hatte in der EU version lags in der normalen welt.
Es fing bei allen an zu rucken ab 20,30 leuten.
Das kann man selber sehen wenn 20 oder 30 leute alein craften in der stadt.(ihr wisst schon karte da wo grün ist^^Pandemon)

Wenn das schon sein sollte,dann müsste jedem klar sein der noch NICHT im Abyss war, das die es vergessen können.
Wie gesagt es wurde ja schon klar von 1000 Vs. 1000 geredet....<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Das geht nicht... selbst wenn ich low stelle.... Knicken.de

Das ist keine fantasy, testet es selber.....

ps.Ich kenne mich seit über 10 Jahren mit Pc´s und leitungen aus.
Zu dem Video sag ich Welche CPU welche karte? Ram?OS?
FRAPS?
Weill ich kenne jemanden der hat 2 260 GTX und da geht alles butter weich.
Zu den EU server sage ich nochmal : Es war ein gefühl von 50 60 MS.Kein Lag (EU!!)


----------



## Randor2 (22. Juli 2009)

Öh...Hauptstadt...Handelsdistikt...etwa 50-70 Leute auf engstem Raum...35 Fps+ (Max einstellung bis auf Schatten auf Hoch)
Und nein mein System ist kein Highend sondern maximal gehobenes Mittelmaß (wenn überhaupt)
Lags waren nie vorhanden...war nicht die Frage aber nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn die Beta Server schon in Frankfurt stehen is es bei mir quasi vor der Haustür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Hatte bis jetzt Performancemäßig nix zu meckern.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Öh...Hauptstadt...Handelsdistikt...etwa 50-70 Leute auf engstem Raum...35 Fps+ (Max einstellung bis auf Schatten auf Hoch)
> Und nein mein System ist kein Highend sondern maximal gehobenes Mittelmaß (wenn überhaupt)
> Lags waren nie vorhanden...war nicht die Frage aber nur so nebenbei
> 
> ...



Was für ein OS nutzt du? (XP 32,64 Vista 32,64)


----------



## ErebusX (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Typ mit zugemüllten System




Wie schon im quote angemerkt, entrümpel mal Dein System:

"q6600 (quad core)
4 GB DDR2 800er RAM
GF 260 216
Vista64

auf max Details, 1680x1050, 8x AA und 16x Anisotrophen Filter.

Lief absolut flüssig das Spiel, egal ob bei einem total überfülltem Startgebiet, einer vollen Stadt oder sonst wo. Immer mind. 30 FPs, die meiste Zeit 60 FPS (durch Vsync der max Wert bei mir)."


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Wie schon im quote angemerkt, entrümpel mal Dein System:
> 
> "q6600 (quad core)
> 4 GB DDR2 800er RAM
> ...



Mein sys ist 3 tage alt.. AION das einzige game.. (frisches OS!)
MÜLL gibt es nie.
Ich kenne mich aus zu 100% was das angeht.

ha ha ha GF 260 ...... die is auch besser wie ne alte 8800.... omg
Alles andere habe ich auch...

Prozessor: Intel® Core(tm)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz 
Speicher: 4094MB RAM 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830) 
Mainboard: Striker Extrem


----------



## Kizna (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Was für ein OS nutzt du? (XP 32,64 Vista 32,64)



Für mich gilt Vista 32. Auch ich kann mich nicht über Lags beschweren. Für eine ordentliche Runde PvP hatte ich dieses Wochende zu wenig Zeit. Allerdings habe ich das Handelsviertel gesehen und selbst als Alchemist gearbeitet. Da waren zu Stoßzeiten 50-60 Mann an den Tischen. Lags gab es keine obwohl es geblinkt hat wie sonst was.


----------



## ErebusX (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Mein sys ist 3 tage alt.. AION das einzige game..
> MÜLL gibt es nie.
> Ich kenne mich aus zu 100% was das angeht.



Naja also scheinbar ja nicht, irgendwas stimmt da bei Dir definitiv nicht.


----------



## Tarida (22. Juli 2009)

@Fanis

Interessantes Video, finde ich mal schön es so zu sehen, davon gibts ja nicht allzu viele. Hast du das selber gedreht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Was für ein OS nutzt du? (XP 32,64 Vista 32,64)


Öh Vista 32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Wie im anderen Thread schon geschrieben habe ich lediglich die ersten paar Sekunden Ruckler, wenn er die Masse lädt. Danach flüssig auf maximalen Einstellungen.

System ist:



> 500 GB Festplatte
> 4 GB DDR2 1066 RAM
> AMD Phenom II X3 Processor
> 2,8 GHz True Triple-Core Design (Geht hoch bis ~4 GHz)
> ...



Aber Roman, bei dir stimmt da wirklich irgendwas nicht. Mach mal die Lüfter sauber oder so. o.O


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Naja also scheinbar ja nicht, irgendwas stimmt da bei Dir definitiv nicht.



Warum habe ich sogar alles in Crysis auf max und nie ruckelt was?
Sogar bei AOC undd a ist die grafik ja wohl besser......
Selbst bei allen tests wird mir bestätigt mein sys ist ok und schneller wie alles andere.
Ich habe nen pc sogar 30% schneller bekommen.
Was man in allen anwendungen bemerkt..
Wie gesagt 10 Jahre ich kenn mich aus..

ps.Der pc ist sauber!
Ich halte da gleich ne Cam rein und stell es in YT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, abwarten und Tee trinken. Die gefühlten Performance Werte einer Person auf einem Beta Server bei dem bekannt ist das er bewußt überlastet wird stellen für mich in keinster Weise eine voransicht für den Release dar. Zumal man auch bedenken muß, daß die Lags daher kommen können daß der Server nicht in der Lage ist die Positionsangaben schnell genug an den Client zu übermitteln. Das muß nicht zwingend etwas mit der lokalen Grafikberechnung zu tun haben.

Ich hatte am Beta WE in Eltnen auch massive lags weil so viele da rumgehangen sind. Aber wie gesagt warten wir mal ab wie das im Livebetrieb aussieht, daß ist eh das einzige was zählt. Es war btw. egal auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen ich gespielt habe lags waren da immer!


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, abwarten und Tee trinken. Die gefühlten Performance Werte einer Person auf einem Beta Server bei dem bekannt ist das er bewußt überlastet wird stellen für mich in keinster Weise eine voransicht für den Release dar. Zumal man auch bedenken muß, daß die Lags daher kommen können daß der Server nicht in der Lage ist die Positionsangaben schnell genug an den Client zu übermitteln. Das muß nicht zwingend etwas mit der lokalen Grafikberechnung zu tun haben.
> 
> Ich hatte am Beta WE in Eltnen auch massive lags weil so viele da rumgehangen sind. Aber wie gesagt warten wir mal ab wie das im Livebetrieb aussieht, daß ist eh das einzige was zählt.



.................... da waren KEINE lags.... lag frei!


----------



## ErebusX (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber dieses "ich kenn mich aus" lese ich fast täglich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das irgendwas bei Dir nicht stimmt, sollte ja auch Dir auffallen, wenn andere das völlige Gegenteil behaupten. Und ob Du nun ein singleplayer Shooter wie Crysis flüssig spielen kannst oder nicht, ist bei einem mmorpg mal völlig unerheblich.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dieses "ich kenn mich aus" lese ich fast täglich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich arbeite bei der T-Online^^
Ich weiss bescheid^^
Habe mir vieles sogar selbst beigebracht was kein standard ist.
Ich hallte alles sauber.
Und stell bei unserem clan alles auf den Gamer kissten ein.
Jeder kann bestätigen das die kissten danach 20 bis 30% schneller sind.
Das muss an der alten schwachen 8800 liegen.
Jeder der ne 285 hat , hat nie probs...


----------



## ErebusX (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei der T-Online^^
> Ich weiss bescheid^^
> Habe mir vieles sogar selbst beigerbracht was kein standard ist.
> Ich hallte alles sauber.
> ...



Bei T-Online.. und das soll nun aussagen das Du Ahnung von PCs hast?...

Ähem, ich weiß nicht, ob ich gerade lachen oder weinen soll.. 

Und nebenbei erwähnt, ich spiele am PC seit dem XT Zeitalter und bau selbst seit 486er Zeiten.. nur so nebenbei erwähnt. 

So schwach würde ich die 8800 nun nicht bezeichnen, Aion sollte die locker packen, erst recht bei der restlichen Hardware.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Bei T-Online.. und das soll nun aussagen das Du Ahnung von PCs hast?...
> 
> Ähem, ich weiß nicht, ob ich gerade lachen oder weinen soll..
> 
> ...



In der normalen welt sind auch sogar mal 100+ FPS drinn.
Ich rede ja nur von "massen"
(achja ich benutze immer die neusten treiber#KEINE BETA.)

*MOBBING!!!*


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

Ich war selbst in der Haupstadt zur Stoßzeit niemals unter 25Fps, und erst ab ca 20Fps fängt es an für uns zu "ruckeln" wenn sich Leute seltsam bewegen liegt das am Server, bzw der Verbindung zum Client, und das hatte ich. 

Mit der "MS" Anzalh hat es wenig zu tun, wenn eben 200Spieler in Sichtweite sind und jeder in eine andere Richtung rennt und auch ansonsten der Server fast platzt kann/kommt es eben zu Problem, ihr müsst auch bedenken das vl ne Menge Leute mit langsameren Rechner/Leitungen spielen bei welchen alle ausgehenden Daten erst mit Verzögerung landen, bei uns kommen sie dann logischerweiße nochtmal später an.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich war selbst in der Haupstadt zur Stoßzeit niemals unter 25Fps, und erst ab ca 20Fps fängt es an für uns zu "ruckeln" wenn sich Leute seltsam bewegen liegt das am Server, bzw der Verbindung zum Client, und das hatte ich.
> 
> Mit der "MS" Anzalh hat es wenig zu tun, wenn eben 200Spieler in Sichtweite sind und jeder in eine andere Richtung rennt und auch ansonsten der Server fast platzt kann/kommt es eben zu Problem, ihr müsst auch bedenken das vl ne Menge Leute mit langsameren Rechner/Leitungen spielen bei welchen alle ausgehenden Daten erst mit Verzögerung landen, bei uns kommen sie dann logischerweiße nochtmal später an.



nun gut ich mach schluss^^
Ich warte auf die nächste beta und werde nen report machen^^
Und werde mal so reden wie in RL.
Was viele schocken wird^^

Aber das eine bleibt : Sooooooooooooo wieder am Start!

MFG RomanGV1

*AION wird ein gutes spiel,auch wenn ich kein PVP machen werde^^
AMEN*


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei der T-Online^^
> Ich weiss bescheid^^



Ich finde diese in sich äußerst Wiedersprüchliche Aussage ist es definitiv Wert von mit gequoted zu werden. 

Ich hoffe die haben dir bei T-Online auch irgendwann mal erklärt wie Client-Server Anwendungen funktionieren. Insbesondere Onlinespiele bei denen so gut wie alles außer den Positionsangaben und ein paar Metadaten auf dem Client ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> nun gut ich mach schluss^^
> Ich warte auf die nächste beta und werde nen report machen^^
> Und werde mal so reden wie in RL.
> Was viele schocken wird^^



Was hat das nun mit dir oder deiner Schreibweiße zu tun? 

Ich hab dagegen nichts gesagt...


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mit der "MS" Anzalh hat es wenig zu tun, wenn eben 200Spieler in Sichtweite sind und jeder in eine andere Richtung rennt und auch ansonsten der Server fast platzt kann/kommt es eben zu Problem, ihr müsst auch bedenken das vl ne Menge Leute mit langsameren Rechner/Leitungen spielen bei welchen alle ausgehenden Daten erst mit Verzögerung landen, bei uns kommen sie dann logischerweiße nochtmal später an.



Dann müßten aber die anderen bei ihm laggen und nicht er selbst. Zumindest wenn der Entwickler keinen schlechten Stoff geraucht hat.


----------



## Fanis (22. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> @Fanis
> 
> Interessantes Video, finde ich mal schön es so zu sehen, davon gibts ja nicht allzu viele. Hast du das selber gedreht?
> 
> ...




Hallo Terida,

ja habe die Videos selber gemacht. Die sind ca 2 Std. vor dem Ende der Beta entstanden.


----------



## Tarida (22. Juli 2009)

Ich muss ja zugeben, viel Ahnung von PC's habe ich nicht. Nur weiß ich, dass, wenn Roman die GeForce 8800 GTX meint, ich die selbe Grafikkarte habe. Und zugegebener Maßen habe ich nun wirklich Angst, ich muss, wenn ich denn flüssig spielen möchte, wieder ne Neue kaufen. Dabei dachte ich immer, die ist recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt nur die Hoffung, dass es doch nicht so wird..


----------



## Norjena (22. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Ich muss ja zugeben, viel Ahnung von PC's habe ich nicht. Nur weiß ich, dass, wenn Roman die GeForce 8800 GTX meint, ich die selbe Grafikkarte habe. Und zugegebener Maßen habe ich nun wirklich Angst, ich muss, wenn ich denn flüssig spielen möchte, wieder ne Neue kaufen. Dabei dachte ich immer, die ist recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die war ja auch mal gut^^, bzw ist es eigentlich immernoch, für Aion wird sie reichen denke ich einfach mal...


----------



## Fanis (22. Juli 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Ich muss ja zugeben, viel Ahnung von PC's habe ich nicht. Nur weiß ich, dass, wenn Roman die GeForce 8800 GTX meint, ich die selbe Grafikkarte habe. Und zugegebener Maßen habe ich nun wirklich Angst, ich muss, wenn ich denn flüssig spielen möchte, wieder ne Neue kaufen. Dabei dachte ich immer, die ist recht gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine 8800GTX reicht vollkommen aus. Wie schon geschrieben habe ich mit einer 8800GTS (alte GTS) gespielt und fast immer über 60 FPS gehabt, bei Max. Details und einer 1900x1200er Auflösung. Und der Rechner ist fast 2 Jahre alt. In Gebieten in denen nicht soviel los ist, kommt man weit über die 100 FPS wenn V-Sync ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (22. Juli 2009)

Naja Aion kommt hier mit 1.5 raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Aion-Community.
> ...
> *Server*
> 
> ...




Ich seh nicht wirklich Probleme , ich werde es so oder so Spielen aber bei dem "angeblichen" Problem musste ich doch etwas schmunzeln , nix gegen dich Shinar aber , zum einen ist jeder Spieler selbst verantwortlich welchen Server er sich aussucht wenn alle 2-3 Tage nen Neuer kommt und man unbedingt auf den mit der wenigsten aktuellen Spielerzahl will weil man am ende im PvP einer der ersten 50er sein muss um die anderen Abzufarmen sag ich mal schlicht selbst schuld .
Warteschleifen mh ich hatte bei wow mal ne Warteschleife von knapp 3 Std als es neu war sowas ist ne Sache von maximal 3-4 Monaten dann fangen die ersten sowieso auf anderen Servern an und das ganze hat sich wieder . Und siehe da es wurde dennoch "Erfolgreich"

Kurz nach DAoC release gabs Warteschlangen von bis zu 5~ Std und auch das hat sich schnell wieder gegeben. Aber dennoch gibts das Spiel immernoch und hat sogar den "Primus" überstanden auch wenns heutzutage halt deutlich weniger Spieler gibt aber das lag nunmal nicht an der Warteschlange sondern anderen dingen. 

Da NCsoft sich wie erwähnt an die Verkaufszahlen hält bin ich guter dinge das nicht sone Aussage wie von Blizzard kommt " Wir haben mit so einem Erfolg nicht gerechnet" blubb is klar hat sich bestimmt jeder 10 Accounts gekauft um die nacheinander zu Spielen..

Aion wird gut laufen vllt nicht auf Anhieb aber das hat noch kein MMO geschaft. bei WoW hatte ich am ersten Tag obwohl ich vorm eigentlichen Start einloggen konnte 15k Pings Warteschleifen bis zum erbrechen etc pp. Und ? habs trotzdem 4 Jahre mit einigen Pausen gespielt und wenn ich mir die Probleme von Blizzard aktuell anschau , obs nun China ist oder das Plötzliche Reduzieren des Server Trans Cooldowns oder gar die seltsame t9 sets kommt einem eh der verdacht nahe das nurnoch schnell gemolken werden soll um sich auf neues zu konzentrieren.

Von daher seh ich für Aion keine wirklichen Probleme bei dennen man von Release aus schon sagen könnte daran könnte es scheitern.

Und das nicht jeder im Abyss mit Max details rumrennen können wird sollte wohl klar sein das kann nichtmal jeder bei WoW zu jeder Zeit daher seh ich das nicht wirklich als nen aussagekräftigen Problem Punkt an Sry Roman aber selbst wenn Aion etwas mehr leistung als WoW fordert dann tut es das wohl zurecht und nicht wie bei WoW wegen einer schlecht Programmierten Engine und dem restlichen Totalversauten Code.


----------



## Shinar (22. Juli 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Naja Aion kommt hier mit 1.5 raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist wohl die Antwort aller Probleme. Nur als ich im Forum gefragt habe, ob man den Unterschied (Balance, Anzahl Quests etc.) hat (wie erwartet) niemand konkret geantwortet.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die Antwort aller Probleme.



Nein, das ist 42.


----------



## Madir (22. Juli 2009)

@ TE

Aion kann nicht scheitern weil es schon über 3,5 Millionen Kunden hat. Es kann dir höchstens nicht gefallen aber das ist kein scheitern.

Mir ist auch immer völlig unklar was ihr unter scheitern versteht. Solange ein Spiel seine Entwicklungskosten rausholt und den Betrieb aufrecht erhalten kann ist es ein Erfolg. Mir ist es allemal lieber es gibt 40 MMORPGS mit jeweils 250.000 Usern als ein weiteres WoW mit 10.000.000.


----------



## Madir (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nein, das ist 42.



Falsch, 42 ist die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Leben, dem Universum und allem.


----------



## Ellnassil (22. Juli 2009)

42 kalte Becks ja die mußten weg schalalalalala..... oder so ähnlich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Falsch, 42 ist die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Leben, dem Universum und_ *allem*_.



Tja, Du hast es selbst gesagt.


----------



## jo0 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nur den ersten Post gelesen und der ist absoluter bullshit...
Und meiner Meinung nach kein Cent Wert darüber zu Diskutieren..
Wen interessiert das? NC Soft hat bestimmt mehr Ahnung und Erfahrung von dem was sie machen als du..
Alleine schon deswegen, da es schon lange in Korea released ist..
Und da brauchst du nicht versuchen irgendwelche Vorhersagen zu machen...


----------



## Zefion (23. Juli 2009)

Also denke mal es gibt nur 2 Punkte an denen Aion wirklich scheitern könnte... 
Das wären:
1)Die Abyss (wie schon vom Threadstarter geschrieben wurde) wobei ich eher glaube, dass Nc da in Korea schon genug Erfahrung gesammelt hat um es nicht zu vermasseln...

2) Die Community... In meinen Augen steht und fällt ein Spiel mit der Community... wenn es zu Kiddylastig wird und ich in den Städten oder in den Levelgebieten immer ein Rez pls, Buff Pls, plvl me Pls, 10k plzz... oder so an den Kopf geworfen kriege, vermindert das für mich schon den Spielspass, weil es einem ungeheuer auf die Nerven gehen kann.. Aber das ist wohl eher meine persönliche Meinung *g*

Ahja... thema Performance... Ich spiel Aion auf nem fast 5 Jahre alten Sys mit Max einstellung (2xAA / 1280x1024 max res für meinen Monitor) und habe absolut keine fps Problem... ~45 fps beim leveln ~30 Fps bei den Craftern (X² 4200 @ 2,2ghz, 7800 Gtx, 2,5gb DDR1, WinXp32 sp3) 
Finde das Nc sehr gute Arbeit beim code geliefert hat... für das aussehen Läuft es richtig gut *g*


----------



## Balaneth (23. Juli 2009)

Um den Inhalt mache ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine Sorgen.
Auch wenn es irgendwann langweilig wird, das ist unvermeidlich.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Beste rausholen.

Castle Sieges werden denke ich erfolgreicher und beliebter als sie es beispielsweise in Warhammer sind.
Ich hoffe dass sie da vom Spielspaß her an Lineage2 oder auch Ragnarok Online (Gut, ist nicht von NCsoft, hat aber imho eines der besten Castle Siege Systeme) anknüpfen.

Ein Problem mit der Community, sehe ich auch nicht.
Nette Leute muss man halt suchen, sie kommen dir nicht hinterhergeflogen.
Aber alles halb so wild.

Das größte Problem das ich mit NCsoft und Aion sehe,
ist genau das selbe das sie bei Lineage2 schon nicht lösen konnten/wollten.
Gemeint sind Bot-trains, die bis heute noch mehr als 90% der Lineage2 Welt durchwuseln.
Dies könnte auch Aion zum Verhängnis werden.
Ich werde kein Spiel unterstützen was von Bots nurso wimmelt und nichts unternommen wird.
Das war mein Grund Lineage2 nicht mehr weiter zu abonnieren.

Bot-Trains in Aion:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXLSFxQt-8I


----------



## Rethelion (23. Juli 2009)

@TE: Aion befindet sich noch in einer Beta und da finde ich es unsinnig sich jetzt schon ein Urteil über alles zu bilden.
Z.B. Server: Weisst du jetzt schon welche und wieviele Server zum Start da sein werden?Hast du da vll Infos die wir nicht haben?^^

Zum Thema Abyss: Hab ich mir bisher leider nicht ansehen können, da ich nie soweit gelevelt habe. Wäre interessant wie es auf meinem PC läuft, evtl gibt es ja mal vorgefertigte Chars in der Beta.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Naja gut noch in der Beta Phase ist ja so net ganz richtig...da wie wir ja alle wissen der asiatische Raum bereits in vollen Zügen am Zocken ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinkalil (23. Juli 2009)

Zu der Sache, daß das Game ein Überrechner braucht kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich hab selber absolut keine Probleme und selbst ein Kumepl von mir mit nem Atholon X2 3800+ konnte auch recht gut ne Massenschlacht im Abyss mitmachen auf den chinesischen Servern. Wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, soll das ein Bug sein, der NCSoft schon bekannt ist und dran gearbeitet wird.

Was den TE angeht, ich frag mich nach wie vor, wieso er in 2 Communitys sein Unwesen treiben darf und rumtrollen und nur Müll von sich geben darf und mal nicht dafür ermahnt wird, denn nix anderes als rumtrollen ist dieser Thread hier von Shinar


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Spürt man da etwa einen leichten Anflug von antipathie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also um ehrlich zu sein sind die Arugemente bzw Problematiken die er anspricht allesamt Gründe die ein MMO zum scheitern verdonnern könnten.

Gut..die Meisten davon treffen jetzt auf Aion bekannter maßen nicht zu...aber ich denke als mutmaßungen ohne das wissen eines beta testers kann man auf solche sachen schon ohne weiteres kommen...


----------



## Sinkalil (23. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3: Nur das er schon die Beta getestet hat seiner Meinung nach und alle seine Punkte nachforschbar sind, wenn man nur ein bißchen sein Hirn einschaltet und mal ein paar Minuten nachforscht und das Gleiche gilt auch für nicht Beta Tester und wer schlicht und ergreifend zu faul ist sich ein bißchen zu informieren, dann soll man auch nix posten, deswegen seh ich diesen Thread von Shinar, wie schon seine vorangegangenen als Trollversuch an. Aber um mal auf seinen Müll einzugehen:

Server: NCSoft wird sich schon was dabei denken, wieviele Server online gehen werden. Das wird nach Verkausfzahlen berechnet und zu viele Server werden mit Sicherheit nicht aufgestellt und lieber wart ich mal 2 Minuten in ner Warteschlange als das zu viele Server da sind. In Asien gibt es weit über 100 Server und es kommen immer mehr dazu und die werden bestimmt nicht aus Spaß an der Freude eröffnet, sondern schlichtweg, weil die Spielerzahl steigend ist.

Quests/Content: Jau WoW hat neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Das ich nicht lache. WoW ein Spiel, dessen Quests bestimmt zu 95%, wie übrigens in jedem anderen MMO auch, nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen ebenfalls aus eintönigen und langweiligen "Töte dies, bringe mir jenes" Quests besteht. Dazu noch ein MMO als Vergleich heranzuziehen, was schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist, ist noch lächerlicher. Wenn wir schon bei WoW sind, dann muß man klar sagen, daß WoW am Anfang weitaus weniger Quests und Content zu bieten hatte als Aion jetzt.

Abyss: Das Abyss wird auf keinen Fall in die Hose gehen, weil schlicht und ergreifend fast alles dort stattfindet bisher. Sei es PVP oder Instanzen. Ich hab selber die Erfahrung aus Asien und finde das Abyss einfach nur genial und macht ne Menge Spaß. Gibt auch ne Menge für PVE Leute, sprich die Instanzen. Lags hab ich bisher keine gehabt. Hab auch noch nie ein MMO gehabt, daß bei so großen Schlachten so flüssig und lagfrei läuft wie Aion. Aber ist ja nicht so, daß in Asien das Abyss auch großen Anklang hat aber ne is klar, bei uns wirds dann mega floppen, wobei die in Asien noch PvP-orientierter sind als wir.

Dungeons/Instanzen: Auch hier sieht man, daß er sich null informiert, bzw. nur trollen will. Allein mit Patch 1.5 kommen 12 Instanzen, einige im Midlevel- andere im Endlevelbereich. Um mal den Klassenprimus herzunehmen, der hatte nicht mal annähernd so viele Instanzen am Anfang gehabt. Außerdem kommen zu den 12 ja noch die bestehenden dazu. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus um erstmal ne sehr lange Zeit beschäftigt zu sein, wenn man noch bedenkt, daß man noch PVP hat und zudem noch craften sollte um das auf Maximum zu bringen, was schon eine Schweinearbeit ist.


Alles Punkte, die man durch Patchnotes, ein bißchen in Foren lesen und gesunder Menschenverstand hätte rausfinden können.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte dir da sicher nichts unterstellen und die ganzen Infos die du hier und auch schon zig Leute vorher gepostet haben sind mir durchaus bekannt....eben aus meinen Erfahrungen als Beta Tester und interessierten Verfolger des Themas Aion.

Und sicher hast du auch ohne weiteres recht mit der Tatsache, dass man sich mit ein wenig Mühe sämtliche Fragen die hier als Eröffnungspost stehen selbst beantworten hätte können....nur steht das Topic ja nicht dafür nur die angeführten Fragen zu stellen...sondern einfach vermeindliche schwächen Aions aufzuzeigen...sofern eben vorhanden.

Was mir persönlich an diesem Topic auffällt...lässt man mal das ganze "Du bist Fanboy und sagst das deswegen und ich sage das deswegen" außen vor und konzentriert sich auf die objektiven Aussagen....macht Aion schon vieles richtig...was mich unweigerlich zu dem Schluss kommen lässt....das es für uns "Wessis" ein enormer Vorteil ist das Aion eben schon eine bestimme Zeit im asiatischen Raum läuft und dadurch viele Probleme für uns gar nicht mehr auftauchen.

Das Vorhaben von NCSoft, das Spiel dem westlichen Markt entsprechend ein wenig umzubauen, finde ich persönlich ein zeichen dafür das man sich im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs ein wenig mehr Gedanken um die User macht, sofern das auch gut umgesetzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinkalil (23. Juli 2009)

Ich denke schon, daß es gut wird. Die englische Loka in den bisherigen Beta Events finde ich zumindest sehr gelungen und glaube auch nicht, daß sie die deutsche Loka deswegen verhauen werden und wenn doch, kann ich Aion genauso auf Englisch spielen, ist mir auch wumpe.

Was ich nur z.B. nicht mag in vielen Diskussionen ist das Geredet über Balancing. Hier wird noch Version 1.0 gespielt und man diskutiert übers Balancing, obwohl wir mit 1.5 starten, wo sich ne Menge getan hat, mal davon ab, daß das Balancing unter Level 50 total egal ist.

Eigentlich wollt ich auch mit meinem Vorangegangenen Post nur aussagen, daß es mir langsam aufn Keks geht, daß über jeden Scheiß diskutiert wird, schlecht geredet oder in Frage gestellt wird. Muß man denn alles immer schlecht reden? Zumal dann potentielle Kunden gleich abgeschreckt werden, die es womöglich saugeil finden könnten. Genauso die ständigen Vergleiche mit anderen Spielen. Aion ist Aion und das ist gut so und da juckt mich kein Lotro, WoW, AoC oder WAR um mal die zu nennen. Aion macht vieles anders, vieles auch besser, manches vielleicht nicht besser aber es hat seinen eigenen Charme und jedes MMO, was auf den Markt kommt hat seine Chance verdient aber mittlerweile ist es Gang und Gäbe in deutschen Communities alles erst einmal schlecht zu reden und vor allem dann unsachlich schlecht zu reden. Ich kanns verstehen wenn einer mit Level 50 sagt "Ey kacke, es gibt nur 2 Instanzen, das ist zu wenig, legt mal Content nach" aber was teils hier abgelassen wird geht auf keine Kuhhaut und sorry, dazu gehört auch dieses Thema hier.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. Juli 2009)

Ohne Frage geht in dieser Art Foren oft die Objektivität flöten das kann man nicht bestreiten.

Nur jeder steht neuen Sachen grundätzlich mal kritisch gegenüber was ja nichts schlechtes ist.Ohne Kritik können die Programmiere auch nicht wissen was sie besser zu machen haben.

Aber was das subjektive Gerede bezüglich über Balancing bzw eben nicht vorhandenes Balancing, begründet auf einem "Test" auf Stufe 6, gebe ich dir vollkommen recht..sowa sbrauch kein Mensch und es kann ein falsches Bild des ganzen Games vermitteln.


----------



## Amboss (23. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema Serveranzahl beim Launch kann ich sagen, dass wir uns nach den zu vermutenden Verkäufen richten werden aber lieber weniger Server aufstellen und dann aufstocken (Reserven werden da sein auch wenn das Bestellen von neuen Servern bei unglaublicher Nachfrage dann doch dauern kann) als viele dünn besiedelte Server zu haben.

Auch wegen dem Abyss. PvPvE kommt dann richtig zur Geltung, wenn viele Spieler daran teilnehmen. Da sind proppenvolle Server von Vorteil. 

Künstlich begrenzen werden wir die Anzahl nicht aber wohl eher konservativ bei Bedarf nach und nach freischalten als mit Pauken und Trompeten die Spieler auf zuviele Welten zu verteilen.


----------



## Norjena (23. Juli 2009)

NC_Amboss schrieb:


> Zum Thema Serveranzahl beim Launch kann ich sagen, dass wir uns nach den zu vermutenden Verkäufen richten werden aber lieber weniger Server aufstellen und dann aufstocken (Reserven werden da sein auch wenn das Bestellen von neuen Servern bei unglaublicher Nachfrage dann doch dauern kann) als viele dünn besiedelte Server zu haben.
> Auch wegen dem Abyss. PvPvE kommt dann richtig zur Geltung, wenn viele Spieler daran teilnehmen. Da sind proppenvolle Server von Vorteil.
> Künstlich begrenzen werden wir die Anzahl nicht aber wohl eher konservativ bei Bedarf nach und nach freischalten als mit Pauken und Trompeten die Spieler auf zuviele Welten zu verteilen.



Das ist genau die richtige Vorgehensweiße...sicherlich gibt es auch einige Leute die vl nach ein paar Tagen oder auch Wochen die Lust verlieren, dann kann aus einem mittelvollen Server schnell eine "Leiche" werden.

Wenn zu Beginn alle sehr gut besucht sind dürfte es sich bei einigen Abgängen immernoch bei "mittel" einpendeln. Wenn irgendwelche Server doch zu voll sind liesen ja kurzzeitig kostenlose Transfers oder sonst was einschalten..so gewinnt ihr auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. Juli 2009)

ich kann sogar abends beim einloggen 20 min. wartezeit verkraften , wenn dafür auf den servern die hölle los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (23. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo Aion-Community.
> 
> Wie ihr sicherlich wisst, gab es bei AoC und WAR im Vorfeld eine grosse Fangemeinde und eine MMO-Community, die auf ein neues, solides MMO wartete. Zuerst war der Ansturm bei beiden Spielen gross und es wurden viele Loorbeeren verschenkt (genau wie bei Aion), doch nach ein paar Wochen verschwanden die meisten Spieler wieder, nach ein paar Monaten wurden die ersten Server zusammengenommen und die Zukunft sieht auch nicht rosig aus.
> Bei beiden Spielen gab es gewissen Schwächen, die die Spieler zum Aufhören verleiten liessen.
> ...



server:
könnte ein problem sein, ist aber bei JEDEM MMORPG zu erwarten / befürchten

abyss:
der abyss ist das coolste am ganzen spiel und was ich bis jetzt gesehen / gespielt habe ist der abyss einfach nur geil vom design / quests mobs..einfach alles

dungeons instanzen:
mit 1.5 werden 12 neue PvE instanzen ins spiel gepatcht. das macht WoW und konkurenz zu einem addon nicht zu einem kostenlosen patch.



meine befürchtung:
- zuviele WoW Nerds werden sich nicht von ihrem spiel losreißen können weil sie seit jahren nicht sanderes in ihrem leben machen und obwohl sie das spiel ankotzt könn sie nicht mehr aufhören. -> niedrige spielerzahlen.
- asia grafik schreckt zuviel Leute ab, man denkt an einen asia grinder wobei aion DER NICHT-GRINDER ist.


----------



## Norjena (23. Juli 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich kann sogar abends beim einloggen 20 min. wartezeit verkraften , wenn dafür auf den servern die hölle los ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es dann nicht laggt stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (23. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> meine befürchtung:
> - zuviele WoW Nerds werden sich nicht von ihrem spiel losreißen können weil sie seit jahren nicht sanderes in ihrem leben machen und obwohl sie das spiel ankotzt könn sie nicht mehr aufhören. -> niedrige spielerzahlen.
> - asia grafik schreckt zuviel Leute ab, man denkt an einen asia grinder wobei aion DER NICHT-GRINDER ist.



Befürchtung Eins fällt schon mal weg. Die krassen WoW Nerds und hier beziehe ich mich mit ein haben mehr als genug von WoW. Wer Klassik gespielt hat weiß was kaputt gegangen ist und wandelt mitlerweile von einen mmo zum nächsten. 

Die Sache mit der Asia Grafik ist für mich ein Pluspunkt. gut viele Leute werden es nicht mögen, aber ich finde sie genial. Habe schon Guildwars von der Grafik her geliebt.


----------



## Shinar (23. Juli 2009)

NC_Amboss schrieb:


> Zum Thema Serveranzahl beim Launch kann ich sagen, dass wir uns nach den zu vermutenden Verkäufen richten werden aber lieber weniger Server aufstellen und dann aufstocken (Reserven werden da sein auch wenn das Bestellen von neuen Servern bei unglaublicher Nachfrage dann doch dauern kann) als viele dünn besiedelte Server zu haben.
> 
> Auch wegen dem Abyss. PvPvE kommt dann richtig zur Geltung, wenn viele Spieler daran teilnehmen. Da sind proppenvolle Server von Vorteil.
> 
> Künstlich begrenzen werden wir die Anzahl nicht aber wohl eher konservativ bei Bedarf nach und nach freischalten als mit Pauken und Trompeten die Spieler auf zuviele Welten zu verteilen.



Das hört sich gut an, danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Dormamu (23. Juli 2009)

Alle Probleme die hier beschrieben werden hat WoW immer noch. Bis auf das mit den Servern.

Quest und Content abgesehen von doch recht unterhaltsamen Quest sind die meisten in WoW doch normale Killquest. Wie ihr auf die Idee kommt, das jedes neue mmo ganz neue Quest rausbringt ist mir ein Rätsel. Für mich gehört das auch zu WoW oder wie viele tolle neue Quest sind zu Wotlk rausgekommen?
PvE Content: Da must ich lachen. Bei Release von WoW war dieser auch nur knapp. Das dort so viel Erwartung reingesteckt wird mh manche Leute sind schon komisch und/oder haben zu wenig Erfahrung. Bei so Sachen wie ,,Inis könten langweilig werden" wäre ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Die Inis bei WoW sind auch so viel Spannender. Die werden auch nur noch wie blöd abgefarmt.

Zum LFG-Tool: Nun WoW hatte auch am Anfang keins.Da aber neue Standards Gang und Gebe sind kann man eins reinbringen. Wer aber zu blöd ist über einen normalen Channel eine Gruppe zu suchen der solte es lieber lassen.

Und bei der Grafik muste ich lachen. Die bei WoW kann man voll in die Tonne hauen total veraltert und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Lags an jeder Ecke.

Und so wie ich das hier gelsen habe hat Aion nur ein kleines Problem mit dem Lfg-Tool was aber auch nicht weiter schlim ist, finde ich. Der Rest vom Langweiligen Questen und Inis ist nicht mal eine Dikossion Wert wenn man als Standart WoW setzt weil der der Pve-Content nur noch zum abfarmen ist und ca.90% der Quest in WoW auch nur Kill- und Sammelquest sind.


----------



## Kizna (23. Juli 2009)

Der Look von WoW ist zeitlos, aber alle die behaupten Aions Grafik wäre gleichwertig mit der von WoW zu setzen solten sich eine neue Graka zulegen.

Naja und das Argument, dass WoW am Anfang auch wenig Content hatte zählt leider nicht. Ein neues Spiel wird nicht an dem gemessen was war sondern was ist. Das ein mmo heutzutage nicht mehr das Rad neu erfinden kann solte jedem klar sein und dies betrieft auch die Quest.


----------



## Chrissler (23. Juli 2009)

Na ich finde den look von WoW nicht zeitlos ^^ der von Ragnarok ist zeitlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich muss sagen Aion ruckelt kaum bei mir aufm PC und ich spiele auf Max details und das mit nem PC der auch nciht mehr aktuell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiele auch nebenbei ab und an WoW oder War bei beidem habe ich ernste probs. Bei WoW kann ich ncihtmal auf MAx gehen weil es danna nfängt wie hölle zu ruckeln (beschiedene Programmierarbeit) bei WAR komme ich nichtmal über min. hniaus ^^.

Ich finde Aion ist sehr gut programmiert mein PC schaft es ohne ruckler den ganzen PvE bereich abzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur in den Haupstädten kahm es bei mir zu rucklern aber da war auch dementsprechend viel los. und nachdem ich auf medium runtergegangen bin war auch alles wieder ok. Ich denke das MAssen PvP wird um einiges Lagfreier und ruckelfreier als bei War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die frage die ich mir eher stelle halten die Server später stand wenn eben der Endbereich extrem voll ist und dann wirkliche schlachten zustande kommen ^^


----------



## Nyanko (23. Juli 2009)

> Das größte Problem das ich mit NCsoft und Aion sehe,
> ist genau das selbe das sie bei Lineage2 schon nicht lösen konnten/wollten.
> Gemeint sind Bot-trains, die bis heute noch mehr als 90% der Lineage2 Welt durchwuseln.
> Dies könnte auch Aion zum Verhängnis werden.
> ...



Seh ich genauso, das dürfte eigentlich der einzige wirkliche Grund sein an dem das Spiel scheitern könnte. In China ist es z. B. so das dort die Bots tatsächlich scheinbar "geduldet" werden, man kann im Prinzip nichtmal normale Quests machen da alles voll damit ist.
Allerdings wurde angekündigt das eine "Bot-Report" Funktion eingeführt werden soll. Ich nehme dann einfach mal an, bzw. hoffe stark darauf das diesem Problem entgegengewirkt wird.


----------



## Kizna (24. Juli 2009)

Nyanko schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, das dürfte eigentlich der einzige wirkliche Grund sein an dem das Spiel scheitern könnte. In China ist es z. B. so das dort die Bots tatsächlich scheinbar "geduldet" werden, man kann im Prinzip nichtmal normale Quests machen da alles voll damit ist.
> Allerdings wurde angekündigt das eine "Bot-Report" Funktion eingeführt werden soll. Ich nehme dann einfach mal an, bzw. hoffe stark darauf das diesem Problem entgegengewirkt wird.



Du musst immer daran denken, dass die dort etwas anders denken als hier. Dort stören Bots die Leute nicht, also verschwendet man keine Resourcen um etwas gegen sie zu tun. Hier wiederrum werden sie verachtet und es wird von einen guten Publisher erwartet das er etwas tut. Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen, denen wird schon etwas Gutes einfallen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> Na ich finde den look von WoW nicht zeitlos ^^ der von Ragnarok ist zeitlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn wir so an die Sache rangehen, ist Flyff auch zeitlos. Und nicht zu vergessen Hello Kitty Online. <.<

Das war überings Ironie ... puuuure Ironie.

Der Look von AION ist nicht zeitlos, aber ein Stück besser als WoW. Aber das ist eigentlich schnurz, piep kack egal. Das geilste an AION (In Sachen Grafik) ist immernoch, dass die Rüstungen, die man sich schon vor Level 10 anlegen kann, epischer aussieht als alle T-Sets in WoW zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (24. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn wir so an die Sache rangehen, ist Flyff auch zeitlos. Und nicht zu vergessen Hello Kitty Online. <.<
> 
> Das war überings Ironie ... puuuure Ironie.
> 
> ...



Gibt es den auch Variationen der Rüstungen innerhalb eines Levelbereiches?
Bei WAR sehen die Rüstungen ja auch großartig aus, leider läuft man beim leveln rum wie ein Klonkrieger...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Gibt es den auch Variationen der Rüstungen innerhalb eines Levelbereiches?
> Bei WAR sehen die Rüstungen ja auch großartig aus, leider läuft man beim leveln rum wie ein Klonkrieger...



Es geht. Vielfältigkeit wie WoW, würde ich sagen. (Zumindest im Low-Level Bereich. Wie es später aussieht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kizna (24. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es geht. Vielfältigkeit wie WoW, würde ich sagen. (Zumindest im Low-Level Bereich. Wie es später aussieht, keine Ahnung.



Auch nicht wirklich schlechter. Die ziehen sich Models aus jeder Ecke und Kannte raus. Ich erinner hier einfach mal an die Möhren Dolche.


----------



## Sin (24. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Auch nicht wirklich schlechter. Die ziehen sich Models aus jeder Ecke und Kannte raus. Ich erinner hier einfach mal an die Möhren Dolche.



Geht, also die Rüstungen zumindest sehen optisch teils alle sehr ähnlich aus. Geh mal auf http://www.aionarmory.com/ da kannste dir alle Items im 3D viewer ansehen, und zumindest die Kettenrüstungen sehen doch fast identisch aus.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

Ach, was ich fragen wollte, wo wir grade beim Thema sind.

Sind in AION alle Schultern so "winzig"? Ich hab bisher keine großen Schultern gesehen. Lediglich die Warrior-Schultern bei der Charakterauswahl sind recht groß.
Wäre schade wenn die alle so klein wären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war bei WoW schon immer das wichtigste Rüstungsteil für mich und Schami T6 > all.

EDIT: Boah wie es abends ohne MMO langweilig ist. (Trotz 10 Shooter, 10 Rollenspiele etc pp auf der Platte) Need AION. -.-


----------



## Norjena (24. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ach, was ich fragen wollte, wo wir grade beim Thema sind.
> 
> Sind in AION alle Schultern so "winzig"? Ich hab bisher keine großen Schultern gesehen. Lediglich die Warrior-Schultern bei der Charakterauswahl sind recht groß.
> Wäre schade wenn die alle so klein wären.
> ...



Hm..gute Frage, beim Wow Orc waren sie mir zb zu groß..aber zwischen denen von Aion und dem Wow Orc ist ja ein riesen Unterschied.

Meine Sorc hat derzeit ne Schulterplatte die recht groß ist (aber nur auf der linken Seite), soweit ich weiß stehen die koreaner aber nicht so auf riesen Schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wird sich zeigen, mir persöhnlich gefallen meine Tattoos an den Schultern sowieso besser.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm..gute Frage, beim Wow Orc waren sie mir zb zu groß..aber zwischen denen von Aion und dem Wow Orc ist ja ein riesen Unterschied.
> 
> Meine Sorc hat derzeit ne Schulterplatte die recht groß ist (aber nur auf der linken Seite), soweit ich weiß stehen die koreaner aber nicht so auf riesen Schultern
> 
> ...



Orc-Schultern > all. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne mal ehrlich, grade bei denen sahen die hammer aus, aber ok, an den Schultern solls nicht liegen.


----------



## Shinar (24. Juli 2009)

Zurzeit habe ich nur Schultern bekommen, die man auf einer Seite sieht, hoffentlich ändert sich das noch.


----------



## Bjarni (24. Juli 2009)

Da hier einige Leute nach Rüstungen gefragt haben bin ich mal so frei und Poste die Tollen Rüssi Set's

Elyos LvL 50:
http://www.aion-base.de/index.php/ruestung...lvl-50-ruestung

Elyos Abyss:
http://www.aion-base.de/index.php/ruestung...byss-ruestungen

Elyos Dracnute:
http://www.aion-base.de/index.php/ruestung...nute-ruestungen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Asmondier LVL 50:
http://www.aion-base.de/index.php/ruestung...lvl-50-ruestung

Asmondier Abyss:
http://www.aion-base.de/index.php/ruestung...byss-ruestungen

Asmondier Dracnute:
http://www.aion-base.de/index.php/ruestung...nute-ruestungen

Schauen meiner Meinung nach alle Wunderschön aus, freu mich schon drauf Sie mal Live zu sehen.
Also Viel Spaß euch mit den Set's.

LG
Bjarni


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Naja das das quasi die 50er Rüstungen sind is ja mit der option den Skin der Items an bereits gefundene Items anzupassen aber die Stats beizubehalten nicht festzulegen.

Denke da braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen das man irgendwie nem Zwilling gegenüber steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (24. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Du nennst gerade zwei mögliche Probleme. Ersterns bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Aion die Voraussetzugen für ein Gruppen-MMO überhaupt erfüllt! Es gibt keine LfG-Funktion




Was bitte? AION hat eine lfg und gruppensuchfunktion ;XD


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Das Thema is schon bissi länger durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (24. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Das Thema is schon bissi länger durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja konnt ich mir denken, naja keinen bock gehabt den ganzen thread zu lesen^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, dass aion eventuell das gleiche wie WoW passieren könnte. Das spiel wird durch *AddOns* und durch neuen leichteren *Content* immer leichter.
Ferner denke ich auch, dass viele WoW Spieler nicht mehr wechseln können, obwohl aion für mich persönlich schon lange das viel bessere Spiel ist.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Juli 2009)

Warum sollten viele WoW Spieler nicht Wechseln können? WoW macht nicht Körperlich Abhängig (Nein, wirklich nicht!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Auf das Argument bin ich gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht wechseln können?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja..ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das NCSoft diese Addon-Willkür zulassen wird....war bei Lineage oder GW in dem Maße auch nicht der Fall..wieso also bei Aion...
Ob sich NCSoft von den Casual-Heulen einlullen lässt wie der Schneesturm.....kann man nicht sagen aber ich hoffe mal nicht...


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2009)

Die Rüstungen sehen sehr schick aus aber was ist eine Dracnutrüstung ?


----------



## Norjena (24. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Rüstungen sehen sehr schick aus aber was ist eine Dracnutrüstung ?



Bossdrop denke ich, möglicherweiße irgendwas mit den Balaur...sind ja "Drachen" weiß es aber nicht, ist nur meine Vermutung.


----------



## Ayaril (24. Juli 2009)

Draconuterüstungen und -waffen sind meines Wissens nach herstellbare Sets. Diese sind aber wohl sehr teuer und man braucht wohl so einiges an seltenen Mats, aber dafür lohnt sich die Herstellung wohl. ^^ Kann man nur hoffen, dass es dann nicht failed, wenn man was herstellen will. ^^ Aber ist nur das, was ich mal so in nem Forum gehört habe. 100%ig weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## Virikas (24. Juli 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Auf das Argument bin ich gespannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun ja, wenn Blizzard sagt dass der durchschnittliche WoW Spieler von einem 511 Zeichen Questtext überfordert ist dürfte er mit dem Kündigungsscreen auch nicht mehr zurecht kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayaril (24. Juli 2009)

Na ja, nicht wehcseln können war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck, aber ich denke, was er sagen will, ist, dass viele einfach zu abhängig davon sind.
Es gibt ja nun nicht gerade wenige, die sich tagein, tagaus über WoW beschweren und was man alle verbessern müsste, aber aufhören käme für die meisten trotzdem nicht in Frage. Frag mal so nen Suchti, warum er das überhaupt noch spielt...die meisten wissen es nicht mal. Aber trotzdem können sie einfach nicht aufhören, weil es von vielen einfach Gewöhnheit ist, jeden Tag WoW anzumachen. Ich denke, die hätten Entzugserscheinungen, wenn sie wechseln wollten. xD


----------



## Virikas (24. Juli 2009)

Ayaril schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht wehcseln können war vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck, aber ich denke, was er sagen will, ist, dass viele einfach zu abhängig davon sind.
> Es gibt ja nun nicht gerade wenige, die sich tagein, tagaus über WoW beschweren und was man alle verbessern müsste, aber aufhören käme für die meisten trotzdem nicht in Frage. Frag mal so nen Suchti, warum er das überhaupt noch spielt...die meisten wissen es nicht mal. Aber trotzdem können sie einfach nicht aufhören, weil es von vielen einfach Gewöhnheit ist, jeden Tag WoW anzumachen. Ich denke, die hätten Entzugserscheinungen, wenn sie wechseln wollten. xD


Es ist natürlich klar, dass mehr etwas in diese Richtung mit "nicht wechseln können" gemeint war. Wenn man sich die Blizzard Foren anschaut ist wirklich erschreckend wieviele schreiben, dass ihnen das Spiel keinen Spass mehr macht, aber spielen tun sie es immer noch.


----------



## Kizna (24. Juli 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich klar, dass mehr etwas in diese Richtung mit "nicht wechseln können" gemeint war. Wenn man sich die Blizzard Foren anschaut ist wirklich erschreckend wieviele schreiben, dass ihnen das Spiel keinen Spass mehr macht, aber spielen tun sie es immer noch.



Ich sage nur, keine gescheite Alternative. Lotro z.b. ist ein super Spiel aber spricht auf keinen Fall die weite Masse an. Es ist zu hoffen, dass Aion einschlägt, sonst ist das nächste gute mmo Starwars und das hat nichts mher mit Elfen und Engeln zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, keine gescheite Alternative. Lotro z.b. ist ein super Spiel aber spricht auf keinen Fall die weite Masse an. Es ist zu hoffen, dass Aion einschlägt, sonst ist das nächste gute mmo Starwars und das hat nichts mher mit Elfen und Engeln zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe stark das Star Wars kein Massen MMO Mist wird, die verkacken es jetzt schon mit dem Hintergrund weil alles den Filmen ähneln soll....(alle Kopfgeldjäger sind ein Boba/Jango Fett Verschnitt (was bisher zu sehen/lesen war) mit Mandalorianischer Rüstung -.-, als Star Wars Fan drehen sich mir da die Fußnägel spiralförming hoch oO)

Bei Aion das selbe, wenn die Wow Com wegbleibt kann es nur gut sein, klar gibt es Ausnahmen und nette Leute, aber ein großteil der Com (welcher mir bekannt ist) ist einfach nur lächerlich, tut mir das Leid das so sagen zu müssen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (24. Juli 2009)

Naja..so schnell kann man SWTOR nicht abstempeln....es wird in dem Sinne zumindest kein "klassisches" MMO sondern ein sehr storylastiges Roleplay auf einem Server...so würde ich es betiteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschichte mit den manalroianischen Rüstungen wurde doch bereits geklärt..hab ich irgendwo in nem Forum gelesen...is ne Familienrüstung die du durch gewisse Quest erhalten kannst...im groben steht die Rüstung aber dem Bounty frei....so war im groben die aussage...


----------



## Duath (24. Juli 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich klar, dass mehr etwas in diese Richtung mit "nicht wechseln können" gemeint war. Wenn man sich die Blizzard Foren anschaut ist wirklich erschreckend wieviele schreiben, dass ihnen das Spiel keinen Spass mehr macht, aber spielen tun sie es immer noch.


Es gibt auch viele, die bezahlen den Account nur noch, um im Forum zu schreiben. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Shinar (25. Juli 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele, die bezahlen den Account nur noch, um im Forum zu schreiben. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



Hab mal die Foren ein bischen durchgelesen, und ihr habt Recht. Da beschwert sich wirklich ein grosser Haufen, nur fehlt es halt an einem MMO, das so ausgereift und so viel Content wie WoW hat.

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Leute auch mal in Aion reinschnuppern.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (25. Juli 2009)

So ausgereift...naja...ansichtssache...

So viel Content gibts mehr als genug....nur sind die eben nichts für die breite Masse der Gelegenheitsspieler..ich meine den kompletten Nordend kannste ja quasi an Content streichen weils alles wieder aufgewärmt ist...


----------



## Ellnassil (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bei Aion das selbe, wenn die Wow Com wegbleibt kann es nur gut sein, klar gibt es Ausnahmen und nette Leute, aber ein großteil der Com (welcher mir bekannt ist) ist einfach nur lächerlich, tut mir das Leid das so sagen zu müssen.



Du meinst die Dárknigtshadowvénomkilla Schurken und Co.?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Jetzt frag ich mich wieso diese Leute wegbleiben sollten? ;]
Ich schätze sogar das die meisten durch den Style von Aion eher noch angezogen werden.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich wieso diese Leute wegbleiben sollten? ;]
> Ich schätze sogar das die meisten durch den Style von Aion eher noch angezogen werden.



Wieso? Dürfte klar sein...schau doch ne Runde ins Wow Forum...oder die Klassenforen...
Diskussionen wie das Alter oder die "Casual" vs "pro" aus den anderen Threads wären dort schon längst ausgeartet und geschlossen worden.

Das sie warscheinlich nicht wegbleiben fürchte ich auch, bleibt nur zu hoffen das Aion durch den etwas höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad abschreckt.


----------



## Tja (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wieso? Dürfte klar sein...schau doch ne Runde ins Wow Forum...oder die Klassenforen...
> Diskussionen wie das Alter oder die "Casual" vs "pro" aus den anderen Threads wären dort schon längst ausgeartet und geschlossen worden.
> 
> Das sie warscheinlich nicht wegbleiben fürchte ich auch, bleibt nur zu hoffen das Aion durch den etwas höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad abschreckt.



Das ist auch meine Hoffnung. Ncsoft ist nicht Activi$ion äh Blizzard und daher gibt es kein "wir schieben euch alles in den ....und reichen euch das Toilettenpapier dazu" :-)

Auch wenn einige dieser Leute sicher kommen werden, sie werden (hoffentlich) schnell feststellen, dass das nicht WoW ist und sie mit ihrer Art nicht weiterkommen, also bleibt nur gehen. Persönlich hege ich immer noch die Hoffnung, dass der Bodensatz schön bei seinem 3 Buchstaben Spiel bleibt und wenigstens andere MMORPGS von solchen "Spielern" verschont bleiben.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Hoffnung. Ncsoft ist nicht Activi$ion äh Blizzard und daher gibt es kein "wir schieben euch alles in den ....und reichen euch das Toilettenpapier dazu" :-)
> 
> Auch wenn einige dieser Leute sicher kommen werden, sie werden (hoffentlich) schnell feststellen, dass das nicht WoW ist und sie mit ihrer Art nicht weiterkommen, also bleibt nur gehen. Persönlich hege ich immer noch die Hoffnung, dass der Bodensatz schön bei seinem 3 Buchstaben Spiel bleibt und wenigstens andere MMORPGS von solchen "Spielern" verschont bleiben.



Vor allem jetzt wo es Dualspecc gibt heulen sie rum weil sie TriSpecc wollen...nur als kleines Beispiel.


----------



## Kizna (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Vor allem jetzt wo es Dualspecc gibt heulen sie rum weil sie TriSpecc wollen...nur als kleines Beispiel.



Ist doch normal. Gehts dem Menschen schlecht heult, er rum warum es ihm schlecht geht. gehts ihm gut, heult er rum warum es ihm nicht besser geht.


----------



## Tja (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Vor allem jetzt wo es Dualspecc gibt heulen sie rum weil sie TriSpecc wollen...nur als kleines Beispiel.



Ich spiele ja schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr, aber führt das den "Sinn" der Spezalisierungen nicht völlig ad absurdum? Trispec würde doch im Prinzip bedeuten, jeder kann alles oder verstehe ich das falsch? Trispec wird dann sicher eine nette Bezahloption (für schlappe 30 €) *g*


----------



## redsnapper (25. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ist doch normal. Gehts dem Menschen schlecht heult, er rum warum es ihm schlecht geht. gehts ihm gut, heult er rum warum es ihm nicht besser geht.



Nur leider verstehen zu viele Leute anscheinend nicht das Spielspaß auch durch ein gewisses Maß an Herausforderung ensteht.
Btw gefällt mir die Aion Community dieses Forums und des Aionsource Forums bisher gut, aber vor dem Release ist es ja eher die Regel ,dass der Verdummungsgrad innerhalb der Communitiy eher gering ist.



PS: Ich verstehe immer noch nicht so richtig den Unterschied zwischen ,das und ,dass. Entschuldigt soche Fehler^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wills auch gar nicht wissen, dafür gibts Word)


----------



## Tja (25. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Nur leider verstehen zu viele Leute anscheinend nicht das Spielspaß auch durch ein gewisses Maß an Herausforderung ensteht.
> Btw gefällt mir die Aion Community dieses Forums und des Aionsource Forums bisher gut, aber vor dem Release ist es ja eher die Regel ,dass der Verdummungsgrad innerhalb der Communitiy eher gering ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist eigentlich sehr einfach zu merken:

- kannst Du *dieses oder welches* einsetzen, schreibst Du das
- geht das nicht => dass

ad Community:

Ja hoffentlich bleist das so, der "Kuschelgrad" ist bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen sehr angenehm. Zum Release wird es sicher ein paar Querschläger geben, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die lange bleiben werden.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Vor allem jetzt wo es Dualspecc gibt heulen sie rum weil sie TriSpecc wollen...nur als kleines Beispiel.



Perfektes Beispiel wie schnell die Meinung eines einzelnen/wenigen (soviel Zustimmung hat der mit der Idee nicht geerntet) als Meinung einer größeren Gruppe dargestellt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie die sogenannte "MMO-Elite" abfällig über eine andere Gruppe Spieler spricht, ohne dabei zu merken in genau das Klientel abzurutschen, das sie verteufeln. Wie heisst es so schön:"Wer das Ungeheuer bekämpft, muss aufpassen nicht selbst zum Ungeheuer zu werden".

AION wird genauso viele Spieler aller Arten anziehen, wie andere MMOs davor. Ich erinnere mal an die herrlich lächerliche Diskussion bei AoC. "Ab 18" hat dann genau die Spieler angezogen, die man im Vorfeld eigentlich nicht haben wollte und wo man sich sicher war, die kommen erst gar nicht auf die Server.

Auf meinem Server jedenfalls ist die Community genauso freundlich und unfreundlich wie anderswo (AoC, WAR) auch.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Perfektes Beispiel wie schnell die Meinung eines einzelnen/wenigen (soviel Zustimmung hat der mit der Idee nicht geerntet) als Meinung einer größeren Gruppe dargestellt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schrieb bisher immer "Teile der Com", würdest du mal alles lesen und dir nicht einfach Happen rauspicken auf die lospringen wie ein Rancor wäre es wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich habe noch nie behauptet das die komplette Wow Com fürn Arsch ist, noch nie! Nur Anteil an Trottel, beziehungsweiße die Anzahl an Trottel in den Foren ist eben dort mit Abstand die größte, das kann niemand abstreiten. (und ich schrieb auch meistens Foren, über die Server rede ich normal garnicht, aber du liest ja scheinbar nie alles, andere Foren sind auch nicht perfekt, aber nicht so schlimm wie die Wow Foren)

Auch habe ich mich noch nie zur "MMO Elite" gezählt, aber schön, Hauptsache zu fühlst dich angegriffen.

Lies die Threads hier durch, und geh dann ins Wow Forum, wenn du den Unterschied nicht merkst hast du Tomaten auf den Augen, auch das Warhammer Forum ist besser, und da gehts teilweiße auch übel zu.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich schrieb bisher immer "Teile der Com", würdest du mal alles lesen und dir nicht einfach Happen rauspicken auf die lospringen wie ein Rancor wäre es wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich habe noch nie behauptet das die komplette Wow Com fürn Arsch ist, noch nie! Nur Anteil an Trottel, beziehungsweiße die Anzahl an Trottel in den Foren ist eben dort mit Abstand die größte, das kann niemand abstreiten. (und ich schrieb auch meistens Foren, über die Server rede ich normal garnicht, aber du liest ja scheinbar nie alles, andere Foren sind auch nicht perfekt, aber nicht so schlimm wie die Wow Foren)
> 
> Auch habe ich mich noch nie zur "MMO Elite" gezählt, aber schön, Hauptsache zu fühlst dich angegriffen.
> 
> Lies die Threads hier durch, und geh dann ins Wow Forum, wenn du den Unterschied nicht merkst hast du Tomaten auf den Augen, auch das Warhammer Forum ist besser, und da gehts teilweiße auch übel zu.



Also was in Foren passiert, hat mich noch nie sonderlich interessiert. Als ehemaliger Admin in einem Fussballforum habe ich da schon die tollsten Dinger erlebt. Ich hatte es ja mal an anderer Stelle aufgezählt, wieso man Forenbeiträge nur bedingt ernst nehmen sollte. Wie oft kommt es vor, dass Leute einfach nur provozieren wollen? Ist doch - gerade hier - gang und gäbe. Aber all das kann man nicht an einem Spiel festmachen. Zumal, was ist wichtiger? Das Verhalten im Spiel oder in den Foren? Wenn diskutiert wird, dass AION hoffentlich gruppenlastiger wird um den Bodensatz auszusortieren, dann hat das augenscheinlich nichts mit den Foren zu tun.

Wieso muss hier, wo es um die Schattenseiten von AION gehen soll, schon wieder die WoW-Community ein Thema sein? Ahja, weil ja alle, die AION auch mal kritisch hinterfragen, automatisch WoW-Fanboys sein müssen und um denen Contra zu geben, müssen natürlich gleich die Unzulänglichkeiten von WoW entgegen geschmettert werden. Das hat hier bei Buffed leider System. WoW kann man auhc durch jedes andere Spiel ersetzen.

Mit der MMO-Elite meine ich den Eindruck, den man hier von manchen bekommt. Nach dem Motto "Ich bin das Maß aller Communities, den Bodensatz möchte ich nicht haben". Von meinem Standpunkt aus sind die Leute ebenso intolerant und egomäßig unterwegs, wie die, die sie kritisieren.

Auf dich war übrigens nur das Zitat mit dem Trispec bezogen, der Rest eher allgemein. Ich werde mich bemühen das in Zukunft besser zu trennen bzw. zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso muss hier, wo es um die Schattenseiten von AION gehen soll, schon wieder die WoW-Community ein Thema sein? Ahja, weil ja alle, die AION auch mal kritisch hinterfragen, automatisch WoW-Fanboys sein müssen und um denen Contra zu geben, müssen natürlich gleich die Unzulänglichkeiten von WoW entgegen geschmettert werden. Das hat hier bei Buffed leider System. WoW kann man auhc durch jedes andere Spiel ersetzen.
> 
> Mit der MMO-Elite meine ich den Eindruck, den man hier von manchen bekommt. Nach dem Motto "Ich bin das Maß aller Communities, den Bodensatz möchte ich nicht haben". Von meinem Standpunkt aus sind die Leute ebenso intolerant und egomäßig unterwegs, wie die, die sie kritisieren.




Ich zähle auch Schattenseiten von Aion auf, in anderen Threads, das sind aber eher kleine Dinge die hier nich reinpassen da sie sicherlich nicht für das "scheitern" des Spiels sorgen. Ich zähle mich auch nicht zur MMO oder Forenelite, ich flame selbst teilweiße gerne oder provoziere etwas.

Was ich genau mit dem Teil der WoW Com meinte der wegbleiben kann will ich kurz erklären.

Ich meine solche Leute die absolut keine Lust haben auch nur einen Satz selbstständig zu lesen, die alles, wirklich alles erklärt bekommen wollen, dann die Leute noch dumm anmachen und 3 Tage später wieder fragen, oder andere Leute mit der Frage beschimpfen. (übertrieben gesagt)

Solche Leute finden sich in den Wow Foren zuhauf, in anderen Spieleforen zwar ebenfalls, aber bei weitem nicht so oft. Das ganze beschränkt sich ja nicht nur auf die Foren sondern auch das Spiel selbst.

Der Standart Gebietschat in Wow besteht aus Frage+Flame, Flame an den Flamer, mehere qeurfeldeinflames, eine Antwort (welches meist in den Flames untergeht) einer kurzen Pause, und der nächste Frage>flame usw.

Weder in WAR noch in Herr der Ringe noch in Lineage 2 noch bisher in Aion ist mir das aufgefallen (Ok Gebietschats sind in der Beta nicht aktiv, ein guter Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Es ist in Ordnung wenn jemand etwas frägt, aber zumindest ein absolutes Minimun an Eigenintiative sollte vorhanden sein, genau wie das ständige flamen oder das Stereotypflamen. Such dir hier im Forum die Diskussionen über das Alter oder Pro vs- Casual raus, und sieh dir dann diese im Wow Forum an...das ist ein Unterschied welcher kaum zu beschreiben ist (nur als Beispiel).

Viele Leute welche sind hier in den Foren so dähmlich, provozierend oder sonstwie verhalten tun dies auch oft im Spiel. Ich spiele jetzt auch schon einige Jahre MMOs Wow war mein viertes MMO, und jetzt danach ist Aion mein drittes, in keinem Spiel waren bisher das Geflame und der Streit innerhalb der Com so groß. Schon alleine was Balance angeht...da gehts überall rund, aber Wow (und auch WAR) sind da besonders schlimm (Ausnahmen gibt es immer).

Auch das durch alles "durchziehen" lassen ist in Wow sehr stark ausgeprägt, viele Leute wollen garnix mehr machen, die wollen ihre Epix und gut (auch hier gilt wieder, es ist nur ein Teil der Com). Auch diese Leute findet man in jedem Spiel, aber in Wow ist es eben etwas extrem, nix anderes wenn es um DPS oder sonstwas geht, die Leute würden sich gegenseitig glatt zerfleischen wenn es durch das Forum möglich wäre. (wie Fußballfans eben^^)

Aion wird solche Leute anziehen, doch ich hoffe stark das es sich in Grenzen hält, oder diese Leute dann eher unter sich bleiben.
Wenn du ganz ehrlich bist, wirst du mir zustimmen, denn ich rede nie von der Com als ganzes, nie! 
Genauso wie ich nach dem verlassen eines Spiel nicht alles schlechtrede und das neue in den Himmel lobe...ich rede Wow nicht schlecht, (ich sage höchstens das es mir und vielen die ich kenne nicht mehr gefällt aus Grund X) ich rede WAR nicht schlecht, und ich rede Aion nicht in den Himmel, sondern kritisiere gewisse Dinge auch.

Eigentlich versuche ich eher etwas neutral zu bleiben, manche Teile der Com kritisiere ich, andere lobe ich, andere sind wie ich, andere flame ich...wie viele andere eben.


----------



## Kizna (25. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich zähle auch Schattenseiten von Aion auf, in anderen Threads, das sind aber eher kleine Dinge die hier nich reinpassen da sie sicherlich nicht für das "scheitern" des Spiels sorgen. Ich zähle mich auch nicht zur MMO oder Forenelite, ich flame selbst teilweiße gerne oder provoziere etwas.
> 
> Was ich genau mit dem Teil der WoW Com meinte der wegbleiben kann will ich kurz erklären.
> 
> ...



Was soll man dazu noch sagen außer /sign.

Ein kleiner Punkt noch. In Aion wird eindeutig ein größerer Teil dieser "Menschen" vorhanden sein als in bisher allen anderen mmo's die nach W$W gefolgt sind. Mögen mir die Götter vergeben, aber Aion ähnelt vom Spielprinzip her mehr W$W als bisher die meisten anderen Spiele, RoM mal außenvorgenommen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Aion zu einen verdammt guten, ja fast schon genialen Zeitpunkt rauskommt. Im Moment ist keine wirkliche Konkurenz in Sicht was neue Spiele angeht. Eine neue W$W Erweiterung vll. aber sonst? 
Was heist das also für uns? Normalerweise verlassen die Ratten das Schiff kurz nach der Abfahrt um sich noch schnel wieder ans vertraute Ufer zu bringen. Hier vermute ich allerdings, dass diese Ratten sich wohl fühlen werden, zumindestens bis zu einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt. Wie schon angesprochen bis zur  Erweiterung von du weist schon was. 

Ich denke es liegt stark an dem großen "normalen" Brocken der Community wie sich das Spiel entwickeln wird. Querschläger gibt es immer. Die Frage ist was man mit ihnen macht. Ein Beispiel aus Lotro das ich nie vergessen werde war im Breeland - Hügelgräber. Dort hat jemand in seiner Gruppe einfach mal auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt was gefallen ist. Dies wurde im Allgemeinen angesprochen und der Junge ist mit seinen char nicht mehr glücklich geworden. In WoW hingegen werden die Leute noch als Deppen hingestelt die versuchen die Allgemeinheit zu warnen. Kleiner Unterschied wie ich finde und auch ein zeichen was eine geschlossene Community erreichen kann.


----------



## Shintuargar (26. Juli 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel aus Lotro das ich nie vergessen werde war im Breeland - Hügelgräber. Dort hat jemand in seiner Gruppe einfach mal auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt was gefallen ist. Dies wurde im Allgemeinen angesprochen und der Junge ist mit seinen char nicht mehr glücklich geworden. In WoW hingegen werden die Leute noch als Deppen hingestelt die versuchen die Allgemeinheit zu warnen. Kleiner Unterschied wie ich finde und auch ein zeichen was eine geschlossene Community erreichen kann.



Problem dabei ist doch, woher weiß ich, dass das was ihm vorgeworfen wird, auch wirklich stattgefunden hat? Menschen sind leider sehr erfindungsreich, wenn es darum geht einem anderen einen auszuwischen, weil der ihm vielleicht einen Mob versehntlich weggepullt hat (überspitztes Beispiel, ich weiß).
Und ganz so wie du es darstellst ist es ja auch nicht. Wir haben bei uns einen auf dem Server, der gern mal andere anging und sich auch als der gute Spieler sah und andere herablassend behandelt hat. In Proberuns hat er nicht überzeugt und sowas spricht sich natürlich rum. Mittlerweile flamed er nicht mehr (entpuppt sich sogar als äußerst nett), bekommt aber auf dem Server trotzdem kein Bein mehr auf den Boden, was Stammraids betrifft. Selbst als er sich umbenannt hat, wurde das schnell bekannt wer denn der neue Krieger da ist. Und immer wieder wurde ihm seine Vergangenheit vorgeworfen.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, die Community ist selbst verantwortlich dafür, wie sie ist. Ich finde nur, man sollte an jeden vorurteilsfrei rangehen. Und wie an anderer Stelle schonmal erwähnt, gleiches gesellt sich gern. Ich umgebe mich in WoW auch nur mit Spielern, die meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung sind. Die, die das nicht sind, spielen trotzdem, weil die wiederrum andere Mitspieler haben, die eher in ihr Schema passen. Die Gruppe ist dann vielleicht lauter und auffälliger als die anderen Gruppen, aber sie sind da. Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass sich in AION im Laufe der Zeit ein ähnlicher Querschnitt wie bei WoW bildet. Nicht zu Beginn, da ist alles neu. Aber wenn der Großteil den Maxlevel erreicht hat, wird sich auch das Niveau der Community verändern. Time will tell...

@Norjena

Ok, danke dir für deine genauen Ausführungen. Ich sehe, du hast die "Probleme" mit manchen Spielern in Bereichen, wo ich sie jetzt nicht vermutet hätte.


----------



## Ciclon (26. Juli 2009)

Mein Wunsch für AION wäre ja das die community so wird wie auf einigen Ragnarok Online P servern. (nicht EuRO also den offiziellen hier da ist alles seit Jahren fürn Eimer)  Jeder versucht das beste zu ereichen ist offen für neues und geflame ist recht selten. Viele aus der RO sparte schauen sich AION auch an und mit dieser Community kommt ein nicht unerheblich teil großteils zivilisierter spieler zu uns. dann eben die Normalen WOWler die WoW flamer ect.
Meiner meinung nach wird AION nach ein paar monaten eine Community haben die man durchgehend als Normal bezeichnen kann. Die wirkliochen querschläger werden wohl schon nach 1-2 Monaten die Lusat verlieren andere Bleiben und so pendelt es sich ein. Ich hoffe einfach mal das dieses MMO eine gute Community bekommt schließlich freue ich mich schon nen halbes Jahr drauf ^^


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Norjena
> 
> Ok, danke dir für deine genauen Ausführungen. Ich sehe, du hast die "Probleme" mit manchen Spielern in Bereichen, wo ich sie jetzt nicht vermutet hätte.



Das soll heißen du verstehst mich, du verstehst mich nicht oder habe ich etwas ungenau erklärt?


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso sie uns das Levelgebiet von 20-30 testen lassen, wo doch jeder Spieler weiss, dass es dort ein riesiges Questloch gibt (gerechtfertigtes Grindergeflame kommt bestimmt).


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso sie uns das Levelgebiet von 20-30 testen lassen, wo doch jeder Spieler weiss, dass es dort ein riesiges Questloch gibt (gerechtfertigtes Grindergeflame kommt bestimmt).



Weil Version 1.5 noch nicht fertig ist, und sie uns mit 1.0 spielen lassen, warum keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt. Aber da es ja bekannt ist das genau für diesen Berreich viele Qeusts und auch Instanzen kommen wirds halb so schlimm.

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung das qeusten in 95% der Spiele das selbe wie grinden ist...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso sie uns das Levelgebiet von 20-30 testen lassen, wo doch jeder Spieler weiss, dass es dort ein riesiges Questloch gibt (gerechtfertigtes Grindergeflame kommt bestimmt).



allerdings. Das wird EXTREM viele spieler abschrecken denn von spätestens 25-30 kannst du nur noch durch grinden leveln in der spielversion 1.0. (mit 2 chars erfahrung gemacht asmo und elyos, beide NULL quests in dem level bereich)!

deswegen werd ich am 3ten beta event nicht mehr teilnehmen...keine lust meinen dritten char hoch zu grinden.


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> deswegen werd ich am 3ten beta event nicht mehr teilnehmen...keine lust meinen dritten char hoch zu grinden.



Ich grinde lieber bevor ich mich von Qeustgebern durch die Gegend scheuchen lasse^^. Aber gut ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, Berufeqeusts gibt es ja auch noch, die mach ich auf jeden Fall, genau wie Storyqeusts.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich grinde lieber bevor ich mich von Qeustgebern durch die Gegend scheuchen lasse^^. Aber gut ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, Berufeqeusts gibt es ja auch noch, die mach ich auf jeden Fall, genau wie Storyqeusts.



irgendwie schaffst du es echt, dir alles schön zu reden und das immer und immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (kein flame, eher bewunderung)

Btt: Ich finde das questloch auf 25+ auch extrem störend...hoffentlich wird dies wirklich mit  1.5 wirklich behoben (wobei 100 quests mehr da doch erschreckend wenig sind?!?). Und hoffentlich wird sich sowas nicht im späteren spielverlauf finden weil sonst droht Aion dieselbe zukunft wie Age of Conan.


----------



## Norjena (26. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> irgendwie schaffst du es echt, dir alles schön zu reden und das immer und immer wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat das mit schönreden zu tun? 

Klassenspezialisierungen fehlen mir immernoch, dass es Abyss Punkte für Mobs gibt gefällt mir nicht, das man einen Titel wegen den Stats nutzen sollte nicht weil er mir gefällt finde ich nicht gut etc etc.
Es gibt Dinge die mich stören, und welche die mich nicht stören, ob ich jetzt für NPC XY Mobs Z haue danach zurrücklaufe oder einfach die Mobs weiterkille kommt aufs selbe raus, das ganze Gebiet seh ich auch so da ich mich durchkämpfe.

Das die Qeusts in fast jedem MMO bis auf wenige Ausnahmen so sind stimmt auch.


----------



## Tsimmi (26. Juli 2009)

Naja also auf der Twitter-Seite von Amboss steht das die Inhalte da sein werden um von 25 auf 30 zu questen. Inwiefern das aussehen wird, wurde noch nicht gesagt, aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine neuere Version.

Quelle: http://twitter.com/aion_amboss  DarkSpooky stellt die Frage an ihn.


----------



## Tja (26. Juli 2009)

Stört mich überhaupt nicht, queste sowieso nicht gerne. Da macht grinden viel mehr Spaß und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen, ob irgendjemand den selben Questabschnitt hat oder nicht, einfach Mobs töten, sowie es aus den guten alten Spielen kennt. Finde das toll.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zumindest gerne die Abwechslung, grinden macht mir eigentlich nur zu zweit Spaß...
Weiß jemand inwiefern sich das gemeinsame Spielen rentiert? AoE Farming wie in WAR sehe ich derzeit in Aion nicht und Elite Mobs dürfte man zu zweit auch nur schwer besiegen...


----------



## Tsimmi (26. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe von lvl 1-25 mit einem Cleric zusammen gelevelt (Ich selbst spiele Ranger). Das war sehr angenehm und wir haben zu 2. Elite Monster getötet. Dadurch dass ich sie verlangsamen konnte war das kiten natürlich kein Problem und wir haben beide Dmg drauf gemacht und falls mal ein Schlag durchkam, konnte geheilt werden.


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Naja.. den meisten wird das auf jeden Fall auf die Nerven gehen und Aion hat den Grinder-Ruf zurück.

Ich weiss, es schreien immer alle 1.5! 1.5! Aber niemand, niemand hat eine Ahnung, wie das mit 1.5 dort aussehen wird. Das Interviews etwas schöner darstellen können als es in Wirklichkeit ist, wissen wir ja alle.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juli 2009)

Quests sind doch eh nix anderes als grinden, von mir aus können sie das Spiel auf ein Mimimum von Quests reduzieren und diese dann wirklich Abwechslungsreich und schwierig gestalten.


----------



## redsnapper (26. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Quests sind doch eh nix anderes als grinden, von mir aus können sie das Spiel auf ein Mimimum von Quests reduzieren und diese dann wirklich Abwechslungsreich und schwierig gestalten.



Wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt sind Quests für die meisten theoretisch sogar schlimmer.
Mal angenommen Grinden und Questen geben gleich viel EP, du hast jetzt also die Wahl zwischen:
a) Grinden -> Herumlaufen und Mobs töten
und
b) Questen -> Hinlaufen, 5-20 Mobs töten, wieder zurücklaufen.

Ich denke die meisten würden lieber a) wählen anstatt die Hälfte iherer Zeit mit noch viel stupiderem Laufen zu verbringen.


----------



## Kizna (26. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wenn man genau darüber nachdenkt sind Quests für die meisten theoretisch sogar schlimmer.
> Mal angenommen Grinden und Questen geben gleich viel EP, du hast jetzt also die Wahl zwischen:
> a) Grinden -> Herumlaufen und Mobs töten
> und
> ...



Würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben. Es gibt schon einen Grund warum manche Spiele den eher feindseligen Namen "Asiagrinder" kriegen. Das Spiel soll im gesammten Spaß machen und nicht erst auf Level 50 wenn du X-Tausend Gegner getötet hast. Hierfür sind nunmal die Quest da um Abwechslung reinzubringen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass Aion mit seinen Cut Szenen und den aufwendig erzählten Quest (ich sag nur 3 Seiten durchlesen und nicht wie in WoW max 521 Zeichen) etwas Story reinbringt. Vondaher nehme ich mir gerne etwas mehr Zeit zum Questen um den vollen Spaßfaktor zu erreichen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

nachdem questloch, was ja nun ausgiebigst besprochen wurde eine neue für mich wichtige problemzone:
BugGrinding, ist für mich eines der größten Probleme Aions, es gibt echt dutzende stellen im spiel wo dies möglich ist, leider.
Ich mache mir darüber sorgen weil z.b. in der WAR beta die ich gespielt habe so etwas nicht möglich war, bzw. ich nicht so viele Spieler gesehn hab e die ausschließlich durch bugs gelevelt haben.

Ich selbst hab damit auf chinesischen servern 2 chars gepowerlevelt und es auch in der EU beta getan, da es hier immer noch möglich war. Es ist an vielenstellen in der version 1.0 möglich mobs an bestimmte stellen zuziehen an denen der eigene char unbesiegbar ist, so kann man elite mobs die mehrere level über einem sind easy alleine grinden was deutlich schneller als alles questen oder normales grinden geht. (einige wissen was ich meine^^). Nunja ich hab bereits ein paar dieser stellen reported...hoffentlich werden diese BugGrinds bis zum release ausgemerzt seinw eil ich mir vorstellen kann wie ein paar leute die wissen wie des funktioniert innerhalb von 5-6 tagen maxlevel sind x.x. Und nun flamed mich nicht, dass ich sowas genutzt habe bzw. nutzen werde wenn es zu release noch möglich sein wird. Die große anzahl an Spielern wird immer das machen was am effektivsten ist. Dennoch fände ich es natürlich besser wenn solche Bugs behoben werden.


----------



## Shinar (26. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> nachdem questloch, was ja nun ausgiebigst besprochen wurde eine neue für mich wichtige problemzone:
> BugGrinding, ist für mich eines der größten Probleme Aions, es gibt echt dutzende stellen im spiel wo dies möglich ist, leider.
> Ich mache mir darüber sorgen weil z.b. in der WAR beta die ich gespielt habe so etwas nicht möglich war, bzw. ich nicht so viele Spieler gesehn hab e die ausschließlich durch bugs gelevelt haben.
> 
> Ich selbst hab damit auf chinesischen servern 2 chars gepowerlevelt und es auch in der EU beta getan, da es hier immer noch möglich war. Es ist an vielenstellen in der version 1.0 möglich mobs an bestimmte stellen zuziehen an denen der eigene char unbesiegbar ist, so kann man elite mobs die mehrere level über einem sind easy alleine grinden was deutlich schneller als alles questen oder normales grinden geht. (einige wissen was ich meine^^). Nunja ich hab bereits ein paar dieser stellen reported...hoffentlich werden diese BugGrinds bis zum release ausgemerzt seinw eil ich mir vorstellen kann wie ein paar leute die wissen wie des funktioniert innerhalb von 5-6 tagen maxlevel sind x.x. Und nun flamed mich nicht, dass ich sowas genutzt habe bzw. nutzen werde wenn es zu release noch möglich sein wird. Die große anzahl an Spielern wird immer das machen was am effektivsten ist. Dennoch fände ich es natürlich besser wenn solche Bugs behoben werden.



Dann melde doch bitte jeder dieser Stellen NCSoft... und ja, mal abwarten, ob sich da was tut.

PS: Ich hasse Grinden über alles, da habe ich lieber das WoW-System als das Lineage-System. Bei Quests kommt wenigstens noch eine Story dazu und man erhält zustäzlich EP. Einfach sinnlos durch die Gegend Grinden... nein, danke! Da kann ich mir genauso gut einen Bot machen... 

Aion braucht Quests, sonst hat es keine Chance auf dem EU/NA Markt, und wenn es schon bei 20-30 happert.... wie ist dass dann bei 30+?


----------



## Tsimmi (26. Juli 2009)

Wie oft wird das Questloch hier eigentlich noch erwähnt. Die Sache ist doch echt langsam ausgelutscht. NcSoft weis das es ein Questloch gibt und dieses Loch soll angeblich mit 1.5 ausradiert sein. Wartet es halt einfach ab bevor hier großartig darüber diskutiert wird wie viel man doch grinden muss.
Ich sage es auch gerne nochmal auf der Twitter Seite von Amboss steht, dass in der nächsten Beta die Inhalte um bis zu lvl 30 Questen zu können vorhanden sein sollen. Also einfach abwarten und Teetrinken.

Womit ich natürlich recht gebe ist: Sollte es wirklich zum Grindfest werden trotz 1.5 dann wird Aion sicher nicht gerade viele Leute anziehen.


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

Das Bugusing und die vielen bereits jetzt kostenfrei erhältlichen und tolerierten bots machen mir angst...


----------



## Edderkop (26. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe wirklich das einige sich abschrecken lassen von dem Questloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Umso besser für den Rest die das Spiel mögen wie es ist und nicht unnötig rumnölen. Lieber habe ich eine eingeschworene Community die gerne mit-/ gegeneinander spielt als solch eine die mit dem Spielprinzip nicht klarkommt und dann Stundenlang im Forum schlechte Stimmung machen. Aber soviel Glück habe ich wohl nicht. Naja schauen wir doch einfach was in 1.5 drinne ist und freuen uns das wir mehr Inhalt zum Start geboten bekommen wie zB die Chinesen. Ich bin auf jedenfall guter Dinge das NCSoft West das hinbekommt und wir ein schönes Spielvergnügen bekommen. 

LG 

Edderkop


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werd meinen jetzigen Gladi auf 25 leveln, bzw so lange wie ich noch lust habe, und dann werd ich mir mal die Asmodier-Gebiete angucken gehen.


----------



## Tja (26. Juli 2009)

Das Tolle ist ja, dass Aion schon jetzt ein riesiger Erfolg ist :-) Im asiatischen Raum hat das Spiel (W$W) aber sowas von hinter sich gelassen *g*

Wäre natürlich schön, wenn das Questloch (oh Gott kein Händchen halten mehr lol) einige davon abhalten würde, es zu spielen. Nur so viel Glück werden wir wohl nicht haben. Wäre einfach nur geil, wenn 25 - 30 schon mal ein Vorgeschmack auf die Rückkehr sog. "Helllevel" werden würden. Der Bodensatz (und nein diese Spieler haben nichts dafür getan, als dass ich sie auch nur annähernd respektieren würde im Gegenteil), hat hoffentlich eh keine lange Freude an Aion. 

@ Shinar:

Aion ist natürlich an das unglaublich erfolgreiche Lineage angelehnt, wenn Dir persönlich das WoW-Design besser gefällt, bist Du dort wohl besser aufgehoben. Sollte Aion jemals so einen Mist wie Hardmodes/Erfolge (-->Spielerverarsche) einbauen, bin ich sicher weg. 

*Edderkop:
Genau deshalb bin ich dafür, dass Aion auf Buffed eben kein eigenes Forum/Rubrik bekommt.
*


----------



## Doomsta (26. Juli 2009)

kleines mimimi am rande: mich stört es das ich am auktionshaus auf groß und kleinschreibung achten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Tja (26. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> kleines mimimi am rande: mich stört es das ich am auktionshaus auf groß und kleinschreibung achten muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Privater Laden > Auktionshaus :-)

Die Idee ist so einfach wie genial. Nie mehr AH Gebühren, das ist einfach toll. Verstand nie, weshalb ich in W$W für das Einstellen meiner Waren bezahlen sollte...


----------



## Gromthar (26. Juli 2009)

Um nochmal das Thema Community aufzugriefen: umso größer die Com, umso mehr Deppen findet man. Siehe Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juli 2009)

Denke auch....man muss nich grundsätzlich immer auf ne große Com scharf sein...ich für meinen teil bin mit weniger dafür aber gescheiten Leuten auch sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

